# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  COP21 : L'accord de Paris Climat 2015 est-il  une imposture  ?

## Kaamui

Voici un message qui je pense doit circuler : 





Et surtout.... SIGNEZ !! (en plus le compteur a pas prvu 1M ce serait marrant de le faire dpasser !!)

OSE CLIQUER ICI !! (en plus a prend 2s vraiment)

----------


## Jipt

> Et surtout.... SIGNEZ !! (en plus le compteur a pas prvu 1M ce serait marrant de le faire dpasser !!)


Bon, j'ai sign, mais j'y crois pas -- j'y crois plus -- trop vieux pour y croire...

En plus, avec leur nom  la onc, _COP21_, on dirait une marque de bire ou de jean's, comment y croire ?

De toute faon, regardons ce qui se passe  l'heure actuelle : que penser du rchauffement li aux actions militaires de diffrentes nations en Syrie, mmmh ? Et aprs ce COP21 ces oprations vont s'arrter ? Non ? Et le Paris-Dakar aprs ce COP21, il est supprim pour arrter ses gaspillages ? Non plus ?
Alors tout va continuer comme avant ? Bah, c'est que c'est tout pipeau...

Enfin, c'est bien d'avoir dmarr un fil sur ce sujet, mme si le clip, euh, bof, quoi

(Oui, dsabus, ce soir)

----------


## Kaamui

Je sais mais je ne peux pas m'empcher de me dire que le pire de tout c'est d'arrter de rver... on peut tre des vieux et continuer de rver  :;): 

100% des vnements exceptionnels (ex: marcher sur la lune) ont commenc dans la tte d'un rveur/utopiste/optimiste. 100% des personnes qui ont fait quelque chose d'exceptionnel ont essay.

C'est srement le secret de la russite le moins bien gard au monde, et il est pourtant frappant de constater le nombre hallucinant de personnes qui l'ignorent ou le dnigrent : a commence par un rve.

----------


## Jipt

> 100% des vnements exceptionnels (ex: marcher sur la lune) ont commenc dans la tte d'un rveur/utopiste/optimiste. 100% des personnes qui ont fait quelque chose d'exceptionnel ont essay.


Oui, enfin, il y a un ge pour faire des choses exceptionnelles, et un ge o tu ne peux plus que regarder les autres faire ces choses exceptionnelles qui t'ont fait rver... 


 2:14 par exemple...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un truc de Hulot !  :8O: 
Signerai pas, je ne peux pas l'encadrer celui-l !  Un type qui se fait du pognon en parlant d'cologie et se faisant sponsoris par TOTAL, AREVA, BOUYGUE, ... Laissez-moi rire !

----------


## Jipt

> Un truc de Hulot ! 
> Signerai pas, *je ne peux pas l'encadrer* celui-l !  Un type qui se fait du pognon en parlant d'cologie et se faisant sponsoriser par TOTAL, AREVA, BOUYGUE, ... Laissez-moi rire !


Rh Jon !
Tu te bats pour quoi ? Pour le type ou pour le message ? Le type, il mourra un jour... Le message lui, est ternel. Ce n'est pas le mme combat, je pense.

EDIT : tu crois que a m'amuse d'apprendre que Jupp a sign ? /EDIT

----------


## Kaamui

L'essentiel c'est de faire persister l'ide que la masse veut de cette transition. On s'en fout du bonhomme, ou de qui sponsorise le mec (mme si pour le coup c'est vrai qu'il perd en crdibilit). Signes Jon, montre l'exemple.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Malgr le fait que ce soit certes au premier abord une ide impossible  mettre en oeuvre, il faut essay d'y croire si l'on veut que la race humaine persiste dans le temps. Vous connaissez surement le bouquin et film la plante des singes : l'auto-destruction de notre plante : et bien j'y crois malheureusement ! En continuant dans une optique passive, de je m'en fou, c'est trop tard, c'est compltement utopiste on y arrivera. Nous allons donc, si l'ont continu ainsi arriver  notre propre "gnocide", auto-destruction.

Il sera en effet trs compliqu d'essayer de rsoudre les problmes que notre socit cre chaque jours, chaque heures, chaque minutes, et mme chaque secondes, mais si l'on a peur d'essayer cela prouvera que l'intelligence humaine, la croyance humaine  des limites rellement malheureuse. Il faudra faire de grand sacrifice, on en convient tous, mais faire des sacrifices sur quelques gnrations ne serait-il pas prfrable  une extinction de la plante d'ici quelques millnaires aux grand maximum ?

----------


## Algo D.DN

> ... Il faudra faire de grand sacrifice, on en convient tous, mais faire des sacrifices sur quelques gnrations ne serait-il pas prfrable  une extinction de la plante d'ici quelques millnaires aux grand maximum ?


Heu millnaires,  la vitesse de la disparition des forts primaires, et  l'hyper urbanisation croissante, je dirais que les catastrophes montrent dj des signes  coup de parpaing dans la tronche.

Prserver notre plante ncessite au pralable de changer notre modle de socit, au quotidien. Depuis Copenhague la prise de conscience a trs peu volu,  titre d'exemple, la dernire mesure gnialo-insitative pour rduire le parc diesel, on va augmenter le prix du diesel de 1 cts, et pour encourager, on rduit le prix de l'essence de 1 cts ? C'est clair qu'avec une telle mesure on va illico inverser la tendance. On va inciter qui avec ce type de mesure? Le diesel est toujours plus attrayant que l'essence non!  ::whistle2::  vouii mais z'allez pas nous nerver les grognons au bonnet rouge qui ne comprennent pas le principe de pollueur-payeur, mais ils ont trs bien intgr le fait que les con-tribuables payent pour les pollutions engendres par leurs activits, et accessoirement pour la destruction du matriel public lors des manifestations...

Autre exemple qui me conforte dans l'ide que dans la tte de certains, les pollueurs c'est toujours le fait des autres. 
Les motards qui ont manifest un peu partout en France, pourquoi, pour revendiquer leurs spcificits sur les routes et villes, et protester contre une disposition de la loi relative  la transition nergtique. Arguments avancs par le syndicat des motards FFMC (bientt les casques rouges), ben because la moto pollue mais moins que la voiture,  donc, comme une moto pollue, mais moins qu'une voiture, on (le motard), ne doit pas tre soumis aux mmes contraintes !? ah ok! on comprend mieux les spcificits des motards l  :8O: . Sinon ils revendiquent aussi la leve des zones  circulation restreinte, le droit de circuler entre les deux files, entre autres spcificits attribues aux motards.

Tant que l'on considre l'cologie comme un frein pour l'conomie,  cette course effrne vers le toujours plus, comme un obstacle  des droits spcifiques, la cop21 c'est comme pisser dans le violon et esprer qu'il continue  jouer juste. Et depuis Copenhaguen, Kyto, Varsovie, etc. On commence  former un bon orchestre  sommets, mais toujours inaudible pour ceux qui ne se sentent pas concerns.  ::(:

----------


## Martin Lestas

Rasons-tout et repartons  neuf comme au bon vieux temps dAdent et ve ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> En plus, avec leur nom  la onc, COP21, on dirait une marque de bire ou de jean's, comment y croire ?


a me fait surtout penser  Cap 21, le parti "colo" de Corinne Lepage.

----------


## Jipt

HS



> Rasons-tout et repartons  neuf comme au bon vieux temps d*Adent* et ve ?


Y a un jeu de mots qui m'a chapp, l ? Un rapport cach avec les sans-dents ?
/HS

----------


## Algo D.DN

> HS
> Y a un jeu de mots qui m'a chapp, l ? Un rapport cach avec les sans-dents ?
> /HS


[HS aussi]
Nein! les descendants d'Adam et ve  ::aie:: 
[/HS fini]

----------


## Jipt

> [HS aussi]
> Nein! les descendants d'Adam et ve 
> [/HS fini]


Hein ? Les ds sans dents d'Adam et ve ? Tu vois bien qu'il y a une histoire de sans-dents,  ::ptdr::  (oui, c'est week-end, dconne autorise !)

----------


## fcharton2

Donc, si je comprends bien (et en faisant abstraction du caractre pitoyable de la vido), le courage cologique, rsum par le slogan "osons", consiste  signer une ptition en exigeant des mmes politiques que nous rlisons mandat aprs mandat, faute de mieux et bien qu'ils ne fassent pas grand chose, d'annoncer des "mesures fortes" lors d'une confrence qui verra 50 000 personnes venir  Paris en avion (je n'ose imaginer l'empreinte cologique de la COP21), pour faire semblant de prendre des dcisions dj plus ou moins actes, et de toutes faons peu contraignantes (et qui seront remises en cause au premier commencement de crise conomique, ou dbut de risque lectoral, cf Fessenheim...). Et si on veut tre vraiment gnreux, on peut aussi acheter le bouquin de Nicolas Hulot.

C'est juste moi, ou c'est du mme tonneau qu'oser lutter contre le cancer du sein en mettant un T shirt rose, oser lutter contre les discriminations en allant couter un concert de rock, ou oser s'indigner contre le capitalisme en votant Joly puis Hollande en 2012 (et probablement Mlenchon puis Hollande, voire Sarko, en 2017)...

On dit parfois qu'on a les politiciens qu'on mrite, je crois que a marche aussi dans l'autre sens: ils ont les vellitaires qu'ils mritent.

Srieusement!
Francois

----------


## Jipt

> -- snip --


Tout ce que tu as crit je le sais et je le dis et le rabche depuis un sacr bout de temps. 

Mais je n'ai pas le choix : c'est soit ne rien faire  part pondre des textes qui dnigrent tout en expliquant que signer ne servira pas plus que le T-shirt rose, soit signer en esprant qu'on soit des millions (oui j'ai toujours t rveur), des dizaines de millions, des fois qu'un grand nombre incite les dcideurs  le prendre en compte.

Il y aurait une autre option, le militantisme et le combat sur le terrain, mais a je le rserve aux jeunes (RIP Rmi Fraisse [tiens, dans une semaine tout rond a fera un an -- qui s'en souvient ?]), j'ai pass l'ge et si les keufs chargent je me ferai rattraper facile.

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais je n'ai pas le choix : c'est soit ne rien faire  part pondre des textes qui dnigrent tout en expliquant que signer ne servira pas plus que le T-shirt rose, soit signer en esprant qu'on soit des millions (oui j'ai toujours t rveur), des dizaines de millions, des fois qu'un grand nombre incite les dcideurs  le prendre en compte.


Il n'y a pas besoin d'une ptition pour savoir que tout le monde est contre le cancer, pour la paix dans le monde, et contre le rchauffement climatique. Et l'empressement de nos politiques  rcuprer les rsultats positifs de chaque confrence de ce type montre bien qu'ils en sont conscients. 

Ensuite, et dans ce cas prcis, il y a beaucoup de choses qui peuvent tre faites par chacun, localement. Il est tout  fait possible, par exemple, de nettement rduire l'utilisation de l'avion (un vrai cauchemar pour les missions...), que ce soit dans le cadre professionnel ou pour les vacances. Mais tu peux regarder autour de toi, les dplacements professionnels, les voyages, l'indispensable tour du monde, et l'incontournable anne d'tude  l'tranger, sont toujours aussi courues, souvent par les mme personnes qui signent ce genre de ptition. C'est exactement pareil pour l'utilisation de technologies gourmandes en ressources rares, des tlphones dernier cri  l'abus du rseau (et de ses gros serveurs nergivores), ou la consommation de produits ayant fait le tour du monde du producteur au consommateur...

Sur ce sujet, le combat sur le terrain me parait assez abordable et puisqu'on parle d'"oser", il me semble qu'abandonner l'ide qu'on "doit" voyager, acheter tous les ans le dernier gadget hitech, ou passer quatre ou cinq heures par jour connect sur un serveur distant, serait bien plus courageux et efficace que signer une nime ptition, cense convaincre des politiques qui ont compris depuis belle lurette que l'cologie est lectoralement rentable. 

Je crois que ce qui m'nerve tout particulirement, c'est cette ide qu'en signant, on "ose", et qu'en ne signant pas, on se dsintresse du sujet... Je crois que dans ce cas prcis, c'est prcisment l'inverse.

'fin bon, je dis a, hein?

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Personnellement je ne signerais pas, pour des raisons proches de celles exprimes par fcharton.
L'cologie (comme tout le reste de la politique), c'est tout d'abord voir principalement ce qu'on peut faire personnellement. 
A chacun de se sortir les doigts et faire attention  ne pas prendre la voiture (ou l'avion) pour rien,  acheter des ampoules basse consommation (ou dormir la nuit plutt que jusqu' 12H, ide folle je sais), privilgier des produits locaux (car moins de trajets, normes anti-pollution), etc...

L on va avoir un nime baroud, avec de grands discours suivis d'aucun effet (ou si peu).

EDIT : Ou comme ils disent parfois aux USA "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country".

----------


## Jipt

> Il n'y a pas besoin d'une ptition pour savoir que tout le monde est contre le cancer, pour la paix dans le monde, et contre le rchauffement climatique. [...]


On voit a tous le temps, particulirement chez ceux qui fument trois paquets de clopes par jour, en Isral et en Syrie en ce moment, et demain soir sur la 5 enqute sur les climato-sceptiques.
Comme quoi, hein, ton _tout le monde_ a du plomb dans l'aile...

[EDIT] je viens de repenser  a (mais je n'en connais pas l'auteur, et je le regrette bien -- a serait un proverbe arabe, on est bien avanc avec a)



> Celui qui veut faire quelque chose trouve un moyen, celui qui ne veut rien faire trouve une excuse.


Une excuse bidon, comme toutes les excuses, a va de soi...
[/EDIT]

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Rasons-tout et repartons  neuf...


Et encore, pas sr qu'une politique dite de la terre brule soit une solution pour ceux qui cultivent l'indiffrence ou la suffisance, mais bon, l'un de mes oncles terrone (agriculteur) dit que a devient plus fertile et a pousse mieux aprs, on risque donc d'avoir du suffisant mais plus pais encore ;[)





> ...





> ...


 
Perso je me sens aussi compltement dsabus, parfois incrdule lors  des campagnes engages  mouiller le maillot, perplexe face  la  crtinisation de la socit de consommation. Pourtant un train de vie  responsable, une conomie responsable, consommer, produire responsable  est tout aussi fructueux, c'est juste un modle de socit qu'il faut  radapter et surtout adopter. Malgr cet acharnement de la socit de consommation  nous faire croire le contraire.




> Mais je n'ai pas le choix : c'est soit ne rien faire  part pondre des  textes qui dnigrent tout en expliquant que signer ne servira pas plus  que le T-shirt rose, soit signer en esprant qu'on soit des millions  (oui j'ai toujours t rveur), des dizaines de millions, des fois qu'un  grand nombre incite les dcideurs  le prendre en compte.


En effet, mme si je comprends les pessimistes, qui cherchent encore  le Grenelle de l'environnement, il faut quand mme que nous prenions la  mesure de ce qui se droule jours aprs jours sur cette plante, cette  course effrn de la surconsommation, moteur de l'conomie mondiale,  amha, ce n'est plus de COP21 que nous avons besoin, mais de mesures  incitatives, d'une gouvernance volontaire, et pour a il faut pousser  nos politiques jusqu'au portillon, les inciter  prendre des mesures  pour inflchir cette tendance.

----------


## fcharton2

> Perso je me sens aussi compltement dsabus, parfois incrdule lors  des campagnes engages  mouiller le maillot, perplexe face  la  crtinisation de la socit de consommation.


Ce qui m'tonne, dans cette affaire, c'est qu'il y ait des gens pour croire que signer une ptition (de plus), c'est "mouiller le maillot". Crtins, mais pas que, lches aussi...




> Pourtant un train de vie  responsable, une conomie responsable, consommer, produire responsable  est tout aussi fructueux, c'est juste un modle de socit qu'il faut  radapter et surtout adopter.


Prcisment. Et on parie quoi qu'une part importante de la cible de cette campagne, et des signataires de cette ptition, est reprsentative des comportements irresponsables que tu critiques?




> et pour a il faut pousser  nos politiques jusqu'au portillon, les inciter  prendre des mesures  pour inflchir cette tendance.


On peut les inciter tant qu'on veut, nos politiques, mais si on les juge  l'aune de leurs rsultats sur l'conomie, la croissance, le chmage, ou mme la paix sociale, on peut s'interroger sur l'efficacit de leur action. Ils n'inflchiront pas plus la tendance que la courbe du chmage, mais tu peux compter sur eux pour crer des commissions, faire des discours, prendre des avions, commander des sondages et inventer des taxes...

La solution ne viendra pas des politiques mais des citoyens, et c'est bien pour cela que cette ptition est une imposture.

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> On peut les inciter tant qu'on veut, nos politiques, mais si on les juge  l'aune de leurs rsultats sur l'conomie, la croissance, le chmage, ou mme la paix sociale, on peut s'interroger sur l'efficacit de leur action. Ils n'inflchiront pas plus la tendance que la courbe du chmage, mais tu peux compter sur eux pour crer des commissions, faire des discours, prendre des avions, commander des sondages et inventer des taxes...
> 
> *La solution ne viendra pas des politiques mais des citoyens*, et c'est bien pour cela que cette ptition est une imposture.
> 
> Francois


Et ce n'est vrai que pour l'cologie, ou tu nous annonces enfin le grand soir ? On le savait bien que tu votais Mlenchon au fond   ::mouarf::

----------


## Kaamui

@fcharton2 : je rejoins Jipt, il est facile de trouver des excuses et de se bercer de fatalits. Le vrai courage a reste d'oser croire encore. 

Bien sur qu'une ptition ne va pas transformer directement le monde, mais elle peut mettre en vidence l'importance/l'chelle d'un conflit entre des dirigeants et une masse, et ce conflit peut parfois dclencher l'ouverture de ngociations, qui elles peuvent permettre d'aboutir  un rsultat concret. Ce n'est certes pas  la hauteur de ce que l'on pourrait tous esprer, mais c'est un dbut, et mieux que rien (ce que toi tu proposes).

Je t'invite  te renseigner en profondeur sur cette organisation => Avaaz. Ils ont obtenu des choses, en intgrant un systme de ptitions mondiales  une stratgie plus globale de communication, tudie. Cela a parfois port ses fruits (mais je n'ai plus d'exemple en tte).

----------


## ymoreau

> La solution ne viendra pas des politiques mais des citoyens, et c'est bien pour cela que cette ptition est une imposture.


A moins de vivre dans une anarchie il faudra bien faire avec les politiques aussi. Je ne leur pas confiance 1s pour agir dans l'intrt commun, mais maintenir une certaine pression sur eux me semble important. C'est certain qu'une ptition ne va pas leur faire trs peur, mais dans le cas d'une opinion largement accepte a les forcera  en tenir compte au moins en apparence. Le risque c'est videmment de croire qu'en signant c'est bon, on a fait notre part du boulot.

----------


## fcharton2

> On le savait bien que tu votais Mlenchon au fond


Dans tes rves, Zirak! Srieusement, tu mlanges tout. Seul, l'ouvrier de base, ou l'individu moyen, n'a aucune chance de faire voluer le systme conomique et social. Ca fait  peu prs 2000 ans que tous les politologues le rptent. Prtendre le contraire me parait un peu prsomptueux...

Pour l'cologie, un seul chiffre: le tourisme de masse, et en particulier les voyages en avion, c'est  peu prs 10% des rejets de gaz  effet de serre. C'est justement un des rares domaines o l'individu moyen a un rle  jouer. Tu peux parfaitement rduire ton empreinte cologique, et agir pour qu'autour de toi les gens fassent de mme. 

Et comme par hasard, c'est justement sur CE sujet qu'on prfre les ptitions, et les trucs qui engagent les autres mais pas nous...




> Le vrai courage a reste d'oser croire encore.


Le vrai courage, c'est d'agir  son niveau. "Oser croire encore", c'est de la mtasturbation (dsol Gastiflex, je me rpte).




> Ce n'est certes pas  la hauteur de ce que l'on pourrait tous esprer, mais c'est un dbut, et mieux que rien (ce que toi tu proposes).


Une fois de plus, tu t'es apparemment dispens de me lire. Je ne propose pas de ne rien faire, mais d'agir localement. Par exemple, si tu es tudiant, en ne partant pas un an en Erasmus, pour te torcher la gueule sous d'autres cieux, ou si tu es plus vieux, en te sentant oblig d'avoir fait, comme tout le monde, ton "tour du monde"  30 ans, ou encore (soyons fou) en ne renouvelant pas tous les ans ton matriel informatique ou tlphonique (je suis PDG et dveloppeur, mon tlphone professionnel n'est pas un smartphone, et mon ordi a plus de 3 ans...)

Mais videmment, ces choses sont moins agrables, d'abord parce qu'elles nous engagent personnellement, ensuite parce qu'elles nous remettent  notre juste proportion. Et il est nettement plus facile de signer une ptition, qui nous dispense d'agir personnellement, et nous donne l'impression d'tre "plus" utiles...




> Je t'invite  te renseigner en profondeur sur cette organisation => Avaaz.


Je les connais. J'ai eu le malheur de signer, l'an dernier, une ptition chez eux, et depuis, ils me spamment de tout ce que le monde compte de bonnes intentions dgoulinantes. 

Srieusement, ce que je dteste chez ces gens, c'est le ct profondment antidmocratique de la procdure. En dmocratie, chacun a une voix, chez Avaast, il y a les gentils avaastnautes qui font passer leurs bondieuseries (tolrantes, respectueuses, vegan, et indiscutables), et la masse, qui n'avait qu' se mobiliser, enfin merde quoi. Une aristocratie connecte, en quelque sorte...




> Le risque c'est videmment de croire qu'en signant c'est bon, on a fait notre part du boulot.


Risque? regarde autour de toi l'empreinte carbone des colos de ton entourage...

Francois

----------


## Algo D.DN

> ...


D'accord que pour certaines personnes les ptitions de ce genre c'est un peu du buzz marketing du style, yo! pte ici et tu verras, on se sent mieux aprs, alors que d'autres n'ont certainement pas attendu Hulot pour adopter un comportement respectueux.
Mais si Ushuaya permet de ramener le message aux oreilles des guy's et aux Michus pour qu'ils se disent, tien adopter un comportement responsable ne va pas vous ramener au moyen ge, ben c'est un plus....

On sait trs bien que le politique va l o il y a des tickets gagnants,  et si mme les Michus s'y mettent, le politique prendra des mesures  allant dans le bon sens, et pas juste des trucs sporadiques du genre  allez! this week c'est moi qui organise les bins qui sensibilisent.

Si les Michus, friands du buzz adopte une poule, montrent aux politiques qu'ils sont en phase, les politiques seront en mesure de dire aux rfractaires de tous bords, j'y suis pour rien, voyez c'est la population qui l'exige.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Pour l'cologie, un seul chiffre: le tourisme de masse, et en particulier les voyages en avion, c'est  peu prs 10% des rejets de gaz  effet de serre.


Ben oui. La bonne question c'est : est-ce la faute  la famille Michu de se payer un voyage dans un ailleurs de carte postale, ou est-ce la faute aux publicitaires qui leur ont mis a dans la tte, ou est-ce la faute aux fabricants d'avions (ben vi, faut bien les rentabiliser, une fois oprationnels) ou aux constructeurs-promoteurs d'htels dans les pays-carte postale ?




> [...] Mais videmment, ces choses sont moins agrables, d'abord parce qu'elles *nous* engagent personnellement, ensuite parce qu'elles *nous* remettent  notre juste proportion. Et il est nettement plus facile de signer une ptition, qui *nous* dispense d'agir personnellement, et *nous* donne l'impression d'tre "plus" utiles... [...]


Si tu pouvais virer ces "nous" quand tu rdiges, parce que franchement, je ne me reconnais absolument pas dans ce que tu blablates, l. Un exemple (puisque tu parlais de ta machine) : l'cran qui me sert  rdiger a va sur ses 8 ans de bons et loyaux services, la souris que je vais utiliser pour cliquer sur "Envoyer la rponse" je lui change l'interrupteur (rcupr par ci par l) quand il commence  rebondir et a repart pour des annes, l'UC a bien 5 ou 6 ans, et la tloche a t rcupre dans une dchetterie et m'a cot deux diodes prises dans mon placard  bordel. a ira ou je continue ?




> Je les connais. J'ai eu le malheur de signer, l'an dernier, une ptition chez eux, et depuis, ils me spamment de tout ce que le monde compte de bonnes intentions dgoulinantes.


Moi aussi. J'en fais pas tout un plat : j'appuie sur [SUPPR] et basta.

----------


## fcharton2

> Ben oui. La bonne question c'est : est-ce la faute  la famille Michu de se payer un voyage dans un ailleurs de carte postale, ou est-ce la faute aux publicitaires qui leur ont mis a dans la tte


Regarde la vido au dbut de ce fil, essaie de la regarder en entier (je sais que c'est dur, et que ces trois malheureux djeunes sont absolument  chier, mais je me suis forc...), et tu constateras qu'elle ne s'adressera pas  madame Michu, mais  une jeunesse technophile et branchouille (qui se moque des Michus, ces gros beaufs, sans bien se rendre compte que d'ici quelques annes...) 

Et je ne voudrais pas dire, mais cette ide que le bon peuple est pieds et poings lis devant les publicitaires (alors que nous, les duqus) est d'une prtention!




> Si tu pouvais virer ces "nous" quand tu rdiges, parce que franchement, je ne me reconnais absolument pas dans ce que tu blablates, l.


_Couvrez ce sein que je ne saurais voir.
Par de pareils objets, les mes sont blesses
Et cela fait venir de coupables penses._

Ah ben 'scuse alors. Je ne me reconnais pas dans les travers des bobos voyageurs dont je me moque, mais j'utilise ce "nous", parce que je ne me sens pas plus vertueux qu'eux (et c'est bien ce qui m'agace dans cette ptition). Toi si, apparemment...

(Et puis, pour ceux qui se demandent ce qu'on veut dire, nous les mchants conservateurs ractionnaires de droite sarkophiles et bobophobes, quand on critique la "bien-pensance", ben c'est exactement cela...)

Francois

----------


## Kaamui

> Pour l'cologie, un seul chiffre: le tourisme de masse, et en particulier les voyages en avion, c'est  peu prs 10% des rejets de gaz  effet de serre. C'est justement un des rares domaines o l'individu moyen a un rle  jouer. Tu peux parfaitement rduire ton empreinte cologique, et agir pour qu'autour de toi les gens fassent de mme.


Oui c'est vrai le problme c'est que les gens ont le droit de voyager en fait ! Il faudrait que les gens arrtent de prendre des vacances en fait. Le problme ne vient pas des avions qui polluent, mais des gens qui utilisent les avions ! 




> Et comme par hasard, c'est justement sur CE sujet qu'on prfre les ptitions, et les trucs qui engagent les autres mais pas nous...


Justement, puisque a ne t'engages  rien, signe la ptition. 




> Le vrai courage, c'est d'agir  son niveau. "Oser croire encore", c'est de la mtasturbation (dsol Gastiflex, je me rpte).


Comment puis-je agir plus  MON niveau qu'en osant croire encore au fond de moi ? Ce n'est pas de la "mtasturbation", mais une question de logique, pure et simple, que toi mme tu as expriment, puisque tu es entrepreneur. Pour russir  se lancer dans l'entreprise de quelque chose, et pour que ce quelque chose aboutisse, il faut d'abord y croire. Combien t'ont dit que tu n'arriverais pas  crer ton entreprise ? Combien comme toi vont dire qu'on ne peut rien changer avec une ptition ? Quand on veut raliser quelque chose,  on commence par ne pas se dcourager sous prtexte que personne d'autre n'y croit.

Je n'aime pas du tout ta faon de parler aux autres ici.

Moi je ne suis pas PDG, mais je travaille avec une pointure de notre domaine, un mec qui a fond sa boite de cyber-scurit  Palo Alto. Lui et moi avons un point commun (et c'est en grande partie pour a qu'il ma recrut) : nous sommes des "rveurs optimistes", pour reprendre une expression que j'ai entendu rcemment dans un film (chacun ses rfrences). Malgr les 99% de nos entourages respectifs semblant vivre pour nous faire "redescendre sur Terre", on sait que c'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre les grands hommes, et les ombres de grands hommes : les grands hommes sont des ternels rveurs, qui osent croire envers et contre tout  leurs ides, mme les plus folles, les plus "irralisables" (surtout en fait... pour aller loin, faut dj viser loin). Donc tu n'es pas le seul  avoir une exprience de la vie, et tu n'as pas  faire ici  des petits merdeux qui ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent. Donc essaies d'avoir un peu plus de respect pour "ceux qui croient", qui ne sont pas de niaiseux nafs, perception dans laquelle tu sembles dtermin  persister.

Si personnellement je dis que d'oser croire c'est dj un pas dans la bonne direction, c'est que j'y ai rflchi trs longtemps, et je l'ai expriment, et je continues d'ailleurs. Bien sur j'aime que tu n'absorbes pas cela comme argent comptant ce serait stupide, mais je n'aime pas du tout que tu dgages a d'un revers de main comme si c'tait stupide, alors que c'est ton rflxe qui l'est.

L'ide derrire "Oser croire encore", c'est de faire ce travail sur soi,  l'intrieur de soi, car c'est ici qu'a lieu la bataille pour un monde meilleur en mon sens. Quand je signe une ptition, c'est pour me changer moi, pas le monde directement. Si tout le monde essaie de se changer soi, alors le monde change. CQFD

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne me reconnais pas dans les travers des bobos voyageurs dont je me moque, mais j'utilise ce "nous", parce que je ne me sens pas plus vertueux qu'eux (et c'est bien ce qui m'agace dans cette ptition). Toi si, apparemment...


Ben mon problme c'est que bien souvent je refuse le sac plastique qui m'est d'office attribu par le commerant, et j'en discute (quand il a le temps) et  la fin il conclut toujours par "ah si tout le monde faisait comme vous" et a fait des annes et des annes que j'entends a.  force a marque.
Alors non, je ne me prends pas pour un super-hros, chuis juste un mec normal, mais chuis bien oblig de constater qu'il y a plein de gens qui sortent de chez le pharmacien avec leur bote (au singulier !) de mdocs emballe dans le sac plastique qui risque de noyer une tortue 6 mois plus tard.
Alors, moi si, apparemment, je me sens suis plus vertueux que ces gens que je conchie.

----------


## fcharton2

> Ben mon problme c'est que bien souvent je refuse le sac plastique qui m'est d'office attribu par le commerant, et j'en discute (quand il a le temps) et  la fin il conclut toujours par "ah si tout le monde faisait comme vous" et a fait des annes et des annes que j'entends a.


Il y a beaucoup de gens qui font la mme chose. Plus gnralement, si tu regardes autour de toi, tu trouveras des gens qui font attention  l'origine des produits qu'ils consomment, ou au caractre plus ou moins polluant de leurs dplacements (professionnels ou de loisir). L'cologie est devenue, au fil des annes, une ide si rpandue, que chacun (au moins en France) la prend en compte, et fait,  sa faon, un "petit quelque chose" pour la plante. Mais dans le mme temps, et sous l'influence de l'cologie politique, elle est devenue une sorte de vertu contemporaine (comme autrefois la charit, par exemple), et comme toute vertu, ceux qui la pratiquent ont parfois tendance  se considrer comme suprieurs aux autres qui (selon eux) la mettent moins en application. Il y a sur ce sujet des ligues de vertus et des dames patronnesses qui n'ont pas grand chose  envier  celles des poques prcdentes. 

C'est parce que ce comportement est banal que je dis "nous". C'est une faon de me reconnatre dans ce comportement, mais tu as bien videmment le droit de t'en exclure.




> Oui c'est vrai le problme c'est que les gens ont le droit de voyager en fait ! Il faudrait que les gens arrtent de prendre des vacances en fait. Le problme ne vient pas des avions qui polluent, mais des gens qui utilisent les avions !


Les gens ont le droit de voyager, et celui de partir en vacances, mais ils cela ne cre pas l'obligation de partir loin, ou de prendre l'avion. C'est une question de responsabilit. 

Le problme, c'est que le transport arien, et le got de nos contemporains pour les dplacements, professionnels ou touristiques,  l'heure o ils sont devenus nettement moins ncessaires, mais plus faciles, a un impact cologique important. C'est un point sur lequel chacun peut agir, et avoir un impact rel. 

Et c'est un sujet o rgne une certaine hypocrisie. Les mmes maires qui veulent liminer les voitures, parce que c'est mal pour la plante (mais assez ncessaire pour ceux qui y vivent), ne jurent que par le dveloppement du tourisme, la plupart du temps international, qui est tout aussi mauvais pour la plante (et plutt superflu, lui). Et nos ligues de vertu cologiques sont pleines de gens qui dfont en quelques voyages parfaitement inutiles tout ce qu'ils passent l'anne  faire en petits gestes pour la plante.




> Pour russir  se lancer dans l'entreprise de quelque chose, et pour que ce quelque chose aboutisse, il faut d'abord y croire. Combien  t'ont dit que tu n'arriverais pas  crer ton entreprise ? Combien comme toi vont dire qu'on ne peut ri)en changer avec une ptition ? Quand on veut raliser quelque chose,  on commence par ne pas se dcourager sous prtexte que personne d'autre n'y croit.


Ca, c'est de la pense magique. Je n'ai pas cr mon entreprise par un effort de ma volont, parce que "j'y ai cru", mais parce que je me suis boug. Et mme si j'en avais, avant de la crer, une ide "rve", ce n'est pas du tout la direction qu'elle a prise. Quant  ceux qui n'y croient pas, ils sont souvent utiles, parce que c'est en la confrontant au rel, et en particulier  ce genre de dni et de critique, qu'une ide, toujours fumeuse au dpart, se raffine, et devient quelque chose de bien. 

Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose d'un peu naf (mais de trs mdiatique)  croire que les choses arrivent parce qu'on "se mobilise", ou qu'on les veut vraiment, et inversement qu'elles n'chouent que parce qu'on doute, ou qu'on n'y croit pas assez. Et j'avoue ne pas trs bien voir le courage, dans tout cela. Croire en ce qu'on fait, avoir des ides, c'est assez banal, je trouve.

Mais tu es bien videmment libre de n'tre pas d'accord avec moi. 




> Malgr les 99% de nos entourages respectifs semblant vivre pour nous faire "redescendre sur Terre", on sait que c'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre les grands hommes, et les ombres de grands hommes : les grands hommes sont des ternels rveurs, qui osent croire envers et contre tout  leurs ides, mme les plus folles, les plus "irralisables" (surtout en fait... pour aller loin, faut dj viser loin).


D'abord, et mme si c'tait vrai, ce n'est pas parce que les grands hommes sont des rveurs que tous les rveurs sont de grands hommes. Ensuite, je crois que ce qui fait un grand homme est souvent un mlange de pragmatisme et d'acharnement. Il faut quelques ides, mais des ides tout le monde en a, ce qui fait la diffrence, c'est la mise en uvre, et surtout la capacit  adapter ses ides, ses rves si tu veux, au monde rel. 

Aprs coup, il y a toujours une sorte de "lgende romantique", idalise. Ca se voit trs bien dans le discours marketing des start-up, par exemple : avec l'histoire de la bande de potes qui ont fait un rve un soir dans un garage autour de bires vides, et qui sont "alls au bout de leur rve", ce qui a donn cette superbe socit cote en bourse, qui vaut des milliards et professe la vertu... Mais ce n'est qu'un discours publicitaire, qui fonctionne parce que cette vision romantique de l'entreprise comme "rve" est  la mode (les sries et les films sont pleins de ce genre de clich, qui  mon avis fait plus de mal que de bien quand il est repris par des politiques comme base de leur action...).




> Donc tu n'es pas le seul  avoir une exprience de la vie, et tu n'as pas  faire ici  des petits merdeux qui ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent. Donc essaies d'avoir un peu plus de respect pour "ceux qui croient", qui ne sont pas de niaiseux nafs, perception dans laquelle tu sembles dtermin  persister.


Je pourrais te renvoyer cette remarque. Tu n'es pas le seul  avoir rflchi  la question, et tes opinions ne sont ni des absolus, ni des impratifs. C'est pour cela qu'on peut dbattre, et je le fais parce que je trouve que j'apprend plus  discuter avec des gens avec qui je ne suis pas d'accord. Si tu ressens cela comme un manque de respect, vite moi (c'est trs facile, il y a un bouton pour cela), et choisis tes interlocuteurs en fonction de leurs compatibilit avec tes prjugs.

Francois

----------


## ymoreau

> Les gens ont le droit de voyager, et celui de partir en vacances, mais ils cela ne cre pas l'obligation de partir loin, ou de prendre l'avion. C'est une question de responsabilit.


Ce qui m'embte dans cette conclusion c'est quelle est la part relle de responsabilit de chacun justement. Parce que a reste subjectif mais pour ma part les voyages ne sont pas inutiles comme tu le dis, c'est un plaisir, un luxe qu'on s'offre donc avec un prix. Mais quelle est la part de cout de ce luxe que je m'offre par rapport au luxe que s'offre les autres ? C'est vident je suis plus riche que la majorit des habitants de la plante, avec un impact cologique plus fort donc, mais quel est l'impact des gens encore plus riches ?
Si on me demande d'arrter l'avion pour rduire l'impact cologique ok, mais si  ct de a des industries ou des politiques continuent de polluer 10 fois, 1000 fois, 1 million de fois plus o est la dmocratie l dedans ?
Si on demande  des dizaines de millions de gens de faire un sacrifice sur leur confort/plaisir par cologie mais qu'une minorit est responsable de la majorit de la pollution c'est injuste. Il y a probablement des luxes plus polluants et encore plus inutiles que les voyages en avion non ?

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> Ben mon problme c'est que bien souvent je refuse le sac plastique qui m'est d'office attribu par le commerant, et j'en discute (quand il a le temps) et  la fin il conclut toujours par "ah si tout le monde faisait comme vous" et a fait des annes et des annes que j'entends a.
> 
> 
> Il y a *beaucoup de gens* qui font la mme chose. Plus gnralement, si tu regardes autour de toi, tu trouveras des gens qui font attention  l'origine des produits qu'ils consomment, ou au caractre plus ou moins polluant de leurs dplacements (professionnels ou de loisir). L'cologie est devenue, au fil des annes, une ide si rpandue, que *chacun* (au moins en France) la prend en compte, et fait,  sa faon, un "petit quelque chose" pour la plante.


_Beaucoup de gens_, _chacun_, non mais tu rves compltement, l !
Si _beaucoup de gens_ refusaient le sac plastique comme moi, a se saurait ! Et les pharmaciens arrteraient d'en distribuer  tire-larigot ! Ou va au march, le dimanche matin, et regarde comment a se passe avec les marchands de lgumes...
Et si _chacun_ arrtait de balancer ses merdes n'importe o, ce pays serait plus propre ! Balade-toi dans la campagne (ou mme en ville) et ouvre les yeux : des sacs plastique, des bouteilles, des canettes, ce pays est une vraie porcherie.

Perso, je n'ai aucune confiance en _beaucoup de gens_, en _chacun_, et en ceux qui les dfendent, les soutiennent; et trouvent que tout va bien et qu'il ne faut surtout rien faire de plus. 

Bon, j'arrte l, on ne vit pas sur la mme plante et je perds mon temps.

----------


## ManusDei

Oui mais y en a d'autres qui font pire ?

Avec mes parents, ds le primaire a marchait dj plus comme excuse.

Plus srieusement, on trouvera toujours pire, mais il me semble que c'est pas une raison de ne pas faire ce qu'on peut de son ct. Tout en admettant que personne n'est parfait.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui mais y en a d'autres qui font pire ?
> 
> Avec mes parents, ds le primaire a marchait dj plus comme excuse.
> 
> Plus srieusement, on trouvera toujours pire, mais il me semble que c'est pas une raison de ne pas faire ce qu'on peut de son ct. Tout en admettant que personne n'est parfait.



C'est vrai, sauf que, ce n'est pas parce que toi ou moi, allons arrter de prendre l'avion (enfin perso, a doit pas faire loin de 20 ans que je ne l'ai pas pris), que cela va sauver le monde, et que les industriels / les gros pollueurs vont arrter galement. Cela y contribuera en partie mais c'est infime par rapport  d'autres points sur lesquels il faudrait travailler).

Et puis bon, vu la pauprisation ambiante, il y a de moins en moins de gens qui prennent l'avion, et encore moins pour aller  l'tranger (comme d'habitude, il faut arrter de vous prendre vous ou votre entourage comme modle, vous le dites assez souvent, on est sens faire parti des privilgis mais on n'en fait dj pas tous parti ici, et c'est loin d'tre le cas pour la majorit des franais, si 86% des cadres partent en vacances, il n'y a qu' peine 40% des ouvriers qui le peuvent).




> Prendre lavion pour ses dplacements personnels ou professionnels est loin dtre une pratique dmocratise. *La moiti des voyages sont raliss par les 2 % des personnes les plus riches*. En 2008, les 10 % des habitants les plus riches ont fait en moyenne 1,3 voyage arien, *alors que jusquaux 50 % les plus pauvres, le nombre moyen de vols est proche de zro (moins de 0,2, soit un voyage tous les 5 ans)*. Pour la grande majorit des personnes, prendre lavion est impossible financirement, en dpit du dveloppement des compagnies  bas prix. 
> 
> Source : La mobilit des Franais, panorama issu de lenqute nationale transports et dplacements 2008, ministre des transports, dcembre 2010.


http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article94


Ce que vous ne voulez pas comprendre, c'est que le problme, ce n'est pas le fait de commencer par soi-mme ou d'ignorer le fait qu'il y ait pire ailleurs, c'est surtout que c'est toujours les mmes qui font quelque chose, et que ces personnes qui font quelque chose, sont loin d'tre les pires niveau pollution, alors oui, mr Michu peut arrter de prendre l'avion une fois tous les 5/10ans, mais cela va changer quoi ? Et c'est quoi  ct de certains industriels qui relchent l'quivalent de X avions par semaine voir par jour, dans l'air?

Ceux qui signent cette ptition, font dj surement des efforts au quotidien, et je pense que la majorit est loin de faire partie des bobos qui signent tout en continuant de prendre l'avion 5 fois par an comme voudrait le faire croire Franois. Le but d'une ptition de ce genre, et mme si c'est illusoire, c'est bien d'essayer de faire changer les gros pollueurs via le gouvernement car ils ne feront jamais rien d'eux-mmes (cela leur rapporte trop).


Et contrairement  ce que dit Franois, je rejoins Jipt sur le fait qu'on est loin d'tre une majorit de franais (pour ne parler que de nous)  agir, ou alors oui, si tu comptes tout ceux qui trient leurs dchets (car impos par leur mairie) comme des gens faisant un geste pour l'cologie, oui on est super nombreux, mais des personnes qui font vraiment attention  leur impact cologique, c'est loin d'tre la majorit actuellement.

----------


## ymoreau

> Oui mais y en a d'autres qui font pire ?
> Avec mes parents, ds le primaire a marchait dj plus comme excuse.
> 
> Plus srieusement, on trouvera toujours pire, mais il me semble que c'est pas une raison de ne pas faire ce qu'on peut de son ct. Tout en admettant que personne n'est parfait.


Mais est-ce qu'il s'agit de faire *tout ce qu'on peut* ? Renoncer  tout confort moderne, ou mme arrter de respirer puisqu'on relche un peu de CO ? Non. 
*Edit*: autant pour moi, j'ai mal lu, je suis donc d'accord pour faire "ce qu'on peut", je dirais mme "ce qu'on doit" tant que la responsabilit est justement partage entre tous.

Pour moi il s'agit de trouver l'quilibre entre confort moderne et impact cologique _acceptable par l'environnement_. En commenant par rduire ce qui a le plus d'impact donc, et fixant les taux que la plante peut encaisser de telle mission et telle action. On parle de pche durable pas de ne plus jamais pcher un seul poisson. De la mme manire on doit pouvoir quantifier la sur-utilisation d'avions sans pour autant les faire disparaitre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ceux qui signent cette ptition, *font dj surement des efforts au quotidien*, et je pense que la majorit est loin de faire partie des bobos qui signent tout en continuant de prendre l'avion 5 fois par an comme voudrait le faire croire Franois.


Ben, tu vois l j'ai un doute. Surtout quand je regarde autour de moi qui a sign cette ptition et l'a relaye sur les rseaux sociaux.
Surtout qu'tant militant politique, j'ai un certain nombre "d'cologistes" dans mes contacts, comme par exemple une qui ne s'est pas prive de me faire des remarques sur la politique automobile (j'ai pas de voiture, elle en a une et habite  5minutes du mtro, devine comment elle vient en ville ?).


ymoreau : Je croise pas mal de gens pour qui l'quilibre consiste pour tout le monde  garder leurs habitudes personnelles qui polluent et abandonner celles qu'ils n'ont pas. Mais sinon oui, on ne va pas tout arrter, c'est pour a que j'ai cris faire ce qu'on peut et pas tout ce qu'on peut.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben, tu vois l j'ai un doute. Surtout quand je regarde autour de moi qui a sign cette ptition et l'a relaye sur les rseaux sociaux.
> Surtout qu'tant militant politique, j'ai un certain nombre "d'cologistes" dans mes contacts, comme par exemple une qui ne s'est pas prive de me faire des remarques sur la politique automobile (j'ai pas de voiture, elle en a une et habite  5minutes du mtro, devine comment elle vient en ville ?).






> comme d'habitude, il faut arrter de vous prendre vous ou votre entourage comme modle


 ::aie:: 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu as une conne dans ton entourage que tout les cologistes sont cons (et puis on parle des gestes de tout le monde l, on s'en fou des cologistes adhrant de tel ou tel parti).

Je ne vote pas chez les verts, mais cela ne m'empche pas d'essayer de faire attention, et je doute fortement que toutes les personnes signant ce genre de ptition soient toutes affilies chez les colos.

----------


## Kaamui

> Ca, c'est de la pense magique. Je n'ai pas cr mon entreprise par un effort de ma volont, parce que "j'y ai cru", mais parce que je me suis boug. Et mme si j'en avais, avant de la crer, une ide "rve", ce n'est pas du tout la direction qu'elle a prise. Quant  ceux qui n'y croient pas, ils sont souvent utiles, parce que c'est en la confrontant au rel, et en particulier  ce genre de dni et de critique, qu'une ide, toujours fumeuse au dpart, se raffine, et devient quelque chose de bien. 
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose d'un peu naf (mais de trs mdiatique)  croire que les choses arrivent parce qu'on "se mobilise", ou qu'on les veut vraiment, et inversement qu'elles n'chouent que parce qu'on doute, ou qu'on n'y croit pas assez. Et j'avoue ne pas trs bien voir le courage, dans tout cela. Croire en ce qu'on fait, avoir des ides, c'est assez banal, je trouve.
> 
> Mais tu es bien videmment libre de n'tre pas d'accord avec moi.


C'est une grossire erreur d'amalgamer ceux qui n'y croient pas et ceux qui sont ralistes. C'est justement a que je te reproche. Les optimistes qui ose croire  des trucs jugs nafs par d'autres sont des utopistes, et les pessimistes utilisant le mot pragmatique  chaque phrase et berant le monde dans une fatalit qui n'est que la leur, sont des ralistes. C'est, pardonnes-moi, idiot et bien naf de croire encore cela, je trouve. 




> D'abord, et mme si c'tait vrai, ce n'est pas parce que les grands hommes sont des rveurs que tous les rveurs sont de grands hommes. Ensuite, je crois que ce qui fait un grand homme est souvent un mlange de pragmatisme et d'acharnement. Il faut quelques ides, mais des ides tout le monde en a, ce qui fait la diffrence, c'est la mise en uvre, et surtout la capacit  adapter ses ides, ses rves si tu veux, au monde rel.


Tout  fait, et je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi ! Des ides tout le monde en a, mais des personnes qui sont aussi capable de les raliser, c'est autre chose. Je n'ai absolument pas dit le contraire, et ce n'est pas contradictoire avec ce que j'ai dit, qu'on soit bien d'accord. 




> Aprs coup, il y a toujours une sorte de "lgende romantique", idalise. Ca se voit trs bien dans le discours marketing des start-up, par exemple : avec l'histoire de la bande de potes qui ont fait un rve un soir dans un garage autour de bires vides, et qui sont "alls au bout de leur rve", ce qui a donn cette superbe socit cote en bourse, qui vaut des milliards et professe la vertu... Mais ce n'est qu'un discours publicitaire, qui fonctionne parce que cette vision romantique de l'entreprise comme "rve" est  la mode (les sries et les films sont pleins de ce genre de clich, qui  mon avis fait plus de mal que de bien quand il est repris par des politiques comme base de leur action...).


Oui le rve libral est idalis et mdiatis. Mais ce n'est pas "que" un discours, une lgende romantique. Etre romantique (dans le sens o tu l'emploies) ne fait pas de toi un non-raliste.




> Je pourrais te renvoyer cette remarque. Tu n'es pas le seul  avoir rflchi  la question, et tes opinions ne sont ni des absolus, ni des impratifs. C'est pour cela qu'on peut dbattre, et je le fais parce que je trouve que j'apprend plus  discuter avec des gens avec qui je ne suis pas d'accord. Si tu ressens cela comme un manque de respect, vite moi (c'est trs facile, il y a un bouton pour cela), et choisis tes interlocuteurs en fonction de leurs compatibilit avec tes prjugs.
> 
> Francois


Ce n'est pas trs honnte, tu as enlev dans ta citation la partie de mon message qui dit exactement la mme chose que toi. Si je devais choisir les rgles de ce forum, il n'y aurait pas de tel bouton.




> Si personnellement je dis que d'oser croire c'est dj un pas dans la bonne direction, c'est que j'y ai rflchi trs longtemps, et je l'ai expriment, et je continue d'ailleurs. Bien sur j'aime que tu n'absorbes pas cela comme argent comptant ce serait stupide, mais je n'aime pas du tout que tu dgages a d'un revers de main comme si c'tait stupide, alors que c'est ton rflexe qui l'est.

----------


## Kaamui

> _Beaucoup de gens_, _chacun_, non mais tu rves compltement, l !
> Si _beaucoup de gens_ refusaient le sac plastique comme moi, a se saurait ! Et les pharmaciens arrteraient d'en distribuer  tire-larigot ! Ou va au march, le dimanche matin, et regarde comment a se passe avec les marchands de lgumes...
> Et si _chacun_ arrtait de balancer ses merdes n'importe o, ce pays serait plus propre ! Balade-toi dans la campagne (ou mme en ville) et ouvre les yeux : des sacs plastique, des bouteilles, des canettes, ce pays est une vraie porcherie.



Je te dconseille vivement d'aller  Kindia...

Je te rejoins sur le fait qu'il semble y avoir des plantes diffrentes... mais mme si dans un premier temps cela m'exaspre, je serais dans un deuxime temps trs curieux de savoir le parcours exact de fharton2 par exemple, pour comprendre exactement quel environnement produit ce mode de pense (non exclusif). Comme je connais l'environnement qui a produit mon mode de pense, et qu'il semble y avoir deux mondes entre nous, mais que nous habitons quand mme la mme plante, je trouve a fascinant et suis sur que ce serait trs enrichissant.  

Mais la fascination vient aprs l'exaspration !  ::D: 

Pour les sacs plastiques, je trouve que le problme vient surtout des gens. Moi j'ai dj vu mon pre terroriser des lycens qui avaient jet leur papier dans l'herbe devant lui !  ::D:  Je ne me vois pas jeter des sacs plastiques n'importe o, et a ne me drange pas de courir comme un con derrire un sac plastique qui s'envole  ::ptdr::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as une conne dans ton entourage que tout les cologistes sont cons (et puis on parle des gestes de tout le monde l, on s'en fou des cologistes adhrant de tel ou tel parti).


C'est juste l'exemple le plus parlant que j'ai sous la main, a marche avec un peu tout le monde en fait.




> Je ne vote pas chez les verts, mais cela ne m'empche pas d'essayer de faire attention, et je doute fortement que toutes les personnes signant ce genre de ptition soient toutes affilies chez les colos.


Si tu veux. Personnellement je doute fortement que les personnes signant ce genre de ptition fassent plus que "se sentir concerns" ou "demander aux politiques d'agir" sur ces questions.

----------


## GPPro

C'est le militantisme 2.0 : une ptition, on like sur facebook, on le tweet : LA TERRE EST SAUVEE !!!

----------


## fcharton2

> Et contrairement  ce que dit Franois, je rejoins Jipt sur le fait qu'on est loin d'tre une majorit de franais (pour ne parler que de nous)  agir, ou alors oui, si tu comptes tout ceux qui trient leurs dchets (car impos par leur mairie) comme des gens faisant un geste pour l'cologie, oui on est super nombreux, mais des personnes qui font vraiment attention  leur impact cologique, c'est loin d'tre la majorit actuellement.


L'impact cologique est assez directement li  la consommation. Tu as pas mal de gens qui, consommant peu, ou local, ont  la base un impact assez faible. Inversement, tu as des catgories sociales, plus technophiles, plus consommatrices, plus voyageuses, qui ont un impact plus lev, mme s'ils font plus attention. 

En d'autres termes, tu peux faire super gaffe  tes emballages, et manger local, ce que ne font peut tre pas ton voisin Raymond et sa femme Micheline. En ce sens, tu es plus "vertueux" qu'eux. Mais si ton mode de vie implique de frquents dplacements en avion, un renouvellement rgulier de tout un tas de gadgets techniques, et un accs soutenu  de gros serveurs nergivore au bout du monde, c'est quand mme toi le plus pollueur des deux.

La caricature, en ce domaine, ce sont tous les blogueurs voyageurs. La plupart sont trs "colo-conscious", un rien donneurs de leons mme, et je suis persuad qu'ils sont honntes, et mettent en pratique une large partie de ce qu'ils prchent. Sauf que, le mode de vie qu'ils se sont choisi (en fin de compte, a reste un choix) fait d'eux des pollueurs.




> Mais est-ce qu'il s'agit de faire *tout ce qu'on peut* ? Renoncer  tout confort moderne, ou mme arrter de respirer puisqu'on relche un peu de CO ? Non.  Pour moi il s'agit de trouver l'quilibre entre confort moderne et impact cologique _acceptable par l'environnement_. En commenant par rduire ce qui a le plus d'impact donc, et fixant les taux que la plante peut encaisser de telle mission et telle action.


Bien entendu. C'est pour cela qu'il me parait intressant de cibler en premier lieu des activits de loisir, par nature superflues, ou des modes de consommation (et de production, l'industrie ne pollue QUE parce qu'il y a des consommateurs au bout de la chane) moins efficaces cologiquement. 

A ce titre, il me semble utile de s'interroger sur le tourisme de masse, qui pollue beaucoup pour pas grand chose, ou des progrs technologiques qui encouragent la production dlocalise de produits jetables (avec gnralement un fort impact sur les transports). Je ne suis pas certain, par exemple, que la rvolution numrique, tant vante, aille dans le bon sens (entre Amazon et ses livres qui font le tour du pays en deux jours, Google et Facebook et leurs serveurs nergivores, et la rvolution de l'imprimante 3D grand public, avec sa production de masse, et dlocalise, d'objets jetables en plastique, exactement comme la gnralisation des imprimantes laser avait fait exploser l'impression papier il y a quelques annes). 

Il ne s'agit pas de tout interdire, ou de refuser tout progrs, mais puisqu'on parle de changer nos modes de vie, il serait peut tre utile de s'interroger sur nos loisirs, et notre relation  la technologie.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

Personnellement, je vois l'cologie comme la nouvelle religion d'une catgorie de personnes bienpensantes. 

Et, comme toutes les religions, elle a son lot de croyants, fervents pratiquants, engags et de bonne foi (bas clerg et bigots)
Et, il y a les profiteurs, ceux qui voient dans cette nouvelle foi, les moyens de tondre quelques crdules, et d'assoir leur autorit accroitre leur pouvoir (haut clerg, Tartufes, ect...)
Viennent aussi la masse, de ceux qui croient (parce qu'ils en ont parl  la tl, et que la cousine de tom - quaitropdlaballe - elle y croit alors pour la pcho, j'y crois aussi) mais qui ne pratiquent qu' l'glise. On dit "amen", on fait le signe de croix, on donne une pice  la qute, et on oublie tout quand on sort.
Et enfin y a les intgristes, zadistes de tout poil, qui prchent tout et n'importe quoi (si c'est vert, c'est bien - d'ailleurs faudrait changer les feux de signalisation, et mettre du vert partout) et sont prts  tuer pre et mre parce qu'ils ont une ampoule  filament !

Perso, je ne suis pas cologiste (au sens que l'on donne  ce mot), a ne fait pas de moi un pollueur, mais les colos qui achtent au mag'bio d' cot des tomates du Chili en hiver, me laissent rveur ...  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Les 500 000 signatures viennent d'tre dpasses.

----------


## Kaamui

500 000 personnes c'est quand mme pas rien. Quand on essaie de rflchir  de tels nombres, c'est impressionnant. Imaginez La ville de Lyon et ses 400 000 habitants signant une ptition, tous sans exception.. c'est dj hallucinant et ce n'est mme pas suffisant pour atteindre les 500 000..

----------


## Gooby

Ca serait utile de quantifier l'impact de nos actes, ventuellement de ramener a au nombre d'habitants. Ainsi on aurait plus trop d'excuse pour ne pas faire d'efforts se sachant au dessus de la moyenne, et on aurait plus  se saigner aux 4 veines (cologiquement parlant) lorsqu'on est bien en dessous de la moyenne. Je serai curieux de savoir si je pollue fort ou pas, quels sont mes activits qui polluent le plus, et ventuellement faire un choix entre ces activits afin de rduire mon impact sur l'environnement. 

L, le problme, je trouve, et que je rencontre d'ailleurs dans pas mal de discours, c'est qu'on a l'impression de faire des coups de bton dans la mer. On ne voit pas l'impact de nos actions donc on a l'impression que a sert  rien. Si on pouvait ramener a facilement  l'chelle d'une personne, on se dirait "tiens, ce mois ci j'ai fait des efforts et j'ai divis par deux mon impact sur l'environnement, je suis donc repass en dessous de la moyenne acceptable". L, a motiverait clairement  l'effort individuel.

----------


## GPPro

> Ca serait utile de quantifier l'impact de nos actes, ventuellement de ramener a au nombre d'habitants. Ainsi on aurait plus trop d'excuse pour ne pas faire d'efforts se sachant au dessus de la moyenne, et on aurait plus  se saigner aux 4 veines (cologiquement parlant) lorsqu'on est bien en dessous de la moyenne. Je serai curieux de savoir si je pollue fort ou pas, quels sont mes activits qui polluent le plus, et ventuellement faire un choix entre ces activits afin de rduire mon impact sur l'environnement. 
> 
> L, le problme, je trouve, et que je rencontre d'ailleurs dans pas mal de discours, c'est qu'on a l'impression de faire des coups de bton dans la mer. On ne voit pas l'impact de nos actions donc on a l'impression que a sert  rien. Si on pouvait ramener a facilement  l'chelle d'une personne, on se dirait "tiens, ce mois ci j'ai fait des efforts et j'ai divis par deux mon impact sur l'environnement, je suis donc repass en dessous de la moyenne acceptable". L, a motiverait clairement  l'effort individuel.


C'est une mentalit que je ne comprends pas. Pour tre "en dessous de la moyenne" ??? Pour avoir bonne conscience ? Moins tu as d'impact (i.e. plus tu fais d'efforts) mieux ton environnement se portera. Peut tre d'un infinitsimal pouillme, mais toujours mieux que si tu n'avais pas fait d'effort.

----------


## Gooby

Je dirai plutt que tu n'essaies pas de comprendre. Faire des efforts mais jusqu' quel point? Est-ce qu'on doit absolument tout arrt pour pouvoir s'accorder le droit  la bonne conscience? Moi ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est quelle "quantit moyenne" de pollution peut supporter la plante par habitant. Supposons que cette quantit soit arbitrairement de 10 000 (10 000 quoi on s'en fiche, ce n'est pas le propos). Si je suis  500 et que mon dernier et unique passe-temps c'est le tricot, est-ce que pour m'accorder le droit  la bonne conscience je dois galement abandonner cette activit et passer  475? Je ne pense pas.
 C'est l le propos de mon raisonnement, si tu ne pollues pas beaucoup, beaucoup moins que ce qui est tolrable, alors tu peux toujours faire des efforts, mais on pourra dire que tu en as dj fait. Si par ailleurs tu es au dessus de cette moyenne, tu auras les chiffres en face des yeux qui te montre ta part de responsabilit, et l tu ne pourras plus utiliser l'excuse du "c'est pas moi, c'est les grosses industries/pollueurs" etc. 

Car ouais, je trouve a plus lgitime de demander  un mec qui fait de la moto, des cours d'avions qu' grand mre qui n'a pas de voiture, qui fait des mots flchs et qui achte  l'picerie du coin. Mais pour affirmer ce genre de chose, il faut une quantification mme approximative.

----------


## Algo D.DN

On oublie que c'est nous, consommateurs, qui avons le pouvoir de changer les choses, l'effort consenti individuellement peut paratre drisoire, mais multipli par xxx millions d'Europens, a pse. 

Tout comme  titre individuel la machine collective a toute son importance, c'est le moteur mme d'une socit qui a pris acte et qui exige collectivement qu'on uvre pour changer les choses. comme le fait remarquer Jipt, refuser un sac en plastique fait partie des gestes qui devraient tre entrs dans la normalit, mais derrire on peut aussi se demander comment se fait-il qu'il y ait encore des commerants qui distribuent ces horreurs ?

L'intrt c'est d'avancer ensemble, et non de manire dsordonne avec ceux qui uvrent pour changer les choses, et ceux qui font semblant, rahnacirer! car ils estiment que "l'cologie" poisse toute une vie sociale base sur la sur-consommation.

----------


## Jipt

> Tout comme  titre individuel la machine collective a toute son importance, c'est le moteur mme d'une socit qui a pris acte et qui exige collectivement qu'on uvre pour changer les choses. comme le fait remarquer Jipt, refuser un sac en plastique fait partie des gestes qui devraient tre entrs dans la normalit, mais derrire on peut aussi se demander *comment se fait-il qu'il y ait encore des commerants qui distribuent ces horreurs ?*


_Parce qu'il y a des_ abrutis dbiles de _consommateurs_  front bas et ides courtes _qui les demandent_, m'a-t-on rpondu quand j'ai pos la question. Et le commerant lche et vendu aux sirnes du profit du petit commerce a vite capt que s'il ne cdait pas  cette demande absurde, le _front bas et les ides courtes_ irait se faire servir ailleurs, l o l'on donne des sacs plastiques.

Donc le commerant, planqu derrire son sourire Colgate, a lui aussi le front bas et les ides courtes.

Val...

PS : 530 000 et quelques...

----------


## Jipt

Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'il serait prvu de relever le taux maximum d'mission de particules et autres saloperies au cul des diesels, pour viter de mettre VW en pril !

On croit rver...

Empoisonnez-vous, braves gens, notre gouvernement veille sur votre sant vos emplois.

Quoi ? Quelqu'un a dit "cop 21" l-bas au fond ? Foutez-moi ce gauchiste perturbateur et anti-social au cachot !

----------


## Algo D.DN

> _Parce qu'il y a des_ abrutis dbiles de _consommateurs_  front bas et ides courtes _qui les demandent_, m'a-t-on rpondu quand j'ai pos la question. Et le commerant lche et vendu aux sirnes du profit du petit commerce a vite capt que s'il ne cdait pas  cette demande absurde, le _front bas et les ides courtes_ irait se faire servir ailleurs, l o l'on donne des sacs plastiques.
> 
> Donc le commerant, planqu derrire son sourire Colgate, a lui aussi le front bas et les ides courtes.
> 
> Val...


C'est un peu l'histoire qui droge et accommode pour cause de stock  couler, sans fixer de rgle contraignante et vrifier derrire, c'est certain qu'mail diamant pourra toujours se planquer derrire le fan du z'avez pas un pochon!? 




> Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'il serait prvu  de relever le taux maximum d'mission de particules et autres saloperies  au cul des diesels, pour viter de mettre VW en pril !
> 
> On croit rver...
> 
> Empoisonnez-vous, braves gens, notre gouvernement veille sur votre sant vos emplois.
> 
> Quoi ? Quelqu'un a dit "cop 21" l-bas au fond ? Foutez-moi ce gauchiste perturbateur et anti-social au cachot !


Bah les politiques penchent toujours dans le sens du vent, maintenant si le  consommateur se met  boycotter VW  mon avis le message va tre reu  5/5.

----------


## Kaamui

Moi ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que la corruption ne se cache mme plus

----------


## Jipt

600 000 signatures.

deux semaines pour en faire 70 000, soit 35 000 / semaine, c'est minable...  ::calim2:: 

Bah, l'autre, l, va se ramasser avec sa confrence, la mer va continuer  monter,  Nantes ils vont tout casser pour construire un aroport qui sera sous l'eau dans 20 ans, mais dormez, braves gens, tout va bien...

----------


## fcharton2

> 600 000 signatures. deux semaines pour en faire 70 000, soit 35 000 / semaine, c'est minable...


Minable peut tre pas, mais il y a d'autres priorits: novembre, c'est le mois de la moustache contre le cancer de la prostate, et aujourd'hui, c'tait la journe mondiale de la vasectomie. Ajoute  cela le combat pour la TVA sur l'hygine fminine, la lutte contre le sexisme, la dnonciation des petites phrases du FN, et nos Social Justice Warriors ne savent plus o donner de la tte.

C'est vraiment trop bte, parce qu'avec quelques milliers de signatures en plus, l'objectif des 2 tait atteint, et nos petits enfants auraient pu courir pieds nus dans de grandes prairies, avec des fleurs, des biches et des faons, sous le regard attendri des dauphins dans la mer, et des koalas dans les arbres. Vraiment trop injuste, moi je dis. Quels gros salauds ractionnaires, ces vasectomistes...




> Bah, l'autre, l, va se ramasser avec sa confrence, la mer va continuer  monter,  Nantes ils vont tout casser pour construire un aroport qui sera sous l'eau dans 20 ans, mais dormez, braves gens, tout va bien...


Tu vois tout en noir. Aprs un dbut en fanfare, des discours attendrissants, des applaudissements nourris et des promesses d'ivrognes, la confrence va douter un peu, ce qui permettra  nos braves journalistes de dnoncer, de s'indigner et de faire monter la sauce (c'est bien le moins,  200 millions le machin, il faut un peu de suspense). Ensuite il y a aura la traditionnelle runion de la dernire chance, qui accouchera  un "bon accord", dont tout le monde se flicitera avant de reprendre l'avion.

Francois

----------


## Jipt

Ah, tu m'as cass la moral !

Bah, laissons ce post se rendormir doucement et continuons  blablater de tout et de n'importe quoi, de sortir de l'Europe ou de la coalition anti-Google, c'est vachement plus important, ouaip !

a me fait penser au choix cornlien _un sucre ou deux dans le caf ?_ pendant que le bateau coule et que la maison brle...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Personnellement, je vois l'cologie comme la nouvelle religion d'une catgorie de personnes bienpensantes. 
> 
> Et, comme toutes les religions, elle a son lot de croyants, fervents pratiquants, engags et de bonne foi (bas clerg et bigots)
> Et, il y a les profiteurs, ceux qui voient dans cette nouvelle foi, les moyens de tondre quelques crdules, et d'assoir leur autorit accroitre leur pouvoir (haut clerg, Tartufes, ect...)
> Viennent aussi la masse, de ceux qui croient (parce qu'ils en ont parl  la tl, et que la cousine de tom - quaitropdlaballe - elle y croit alors pour la pcho, j'y crois aussi) mais qui ne pratiquent qu' l'glise. On dit "amen", on fait le signe de croix, on donne une pice  la qute, et on oublie tout quand on sort.
> Et enfin y a les intgristes, zadistes de tout poil, qui prchent tout et n'importe quoi (si c'est vert, c'est bien - d'ailleurs faudrait changer les feux de signalisation, et mettre du vert partout) et sont prts  tuer pre et mre parce qu'ils ont une ampoule  filament !
> 
> Perso, je ne suis pas cologiste (au sens que l'on donne  ce mot), a ne fait pas de moi un pollueur, mais les colos qui achtent au mag'bio d' cot des tomates du Chili en hiver, me laissent rveur ...


Pour moi l'cologie n'est pas encore une religion. Une vraie religion, c'est au moins 10 millions de mort et pour l'instant nous en sommes loin, d'autant plus que c'est une religion de survivance donc une des moins  mme de commettre des sacrifices de masse pour prouver son engagement.

Mais nous y viendrons.

Le consumrisme par contre, c'est une vrai religion

----------


## Zestedelune

Ben voil, j'ai sign : compteur  628 085  ::): 

Ayant une partie de mon cursus en cologie et donc quelques notions, bien videment que je signe !

Merci Kaamui

----------


## Kaamui

ah bah celle-l je pensais pas qu'ils allaient oser... mais si : ils l'ont fait => prenez un sac  vomis avant de cliquer

----------


## Jipt

> ah bah celle-l je pensais pas qu'ils allaient oser... mais si : ils l'ont fait => prenez un sac  vomis avant de cliquer


Trop tard : m'en suis foutu plein le pantalon, c'est malin  ::ptdr:: 

Trve de plaisanterie, merci pour le lien, difiant !
Et on pourrait presque dire (histoire d'alimenter la thorie du complot) que ces malheureux et dramatiques attentats du 13/11 les... arrangent bien, hlas !

Un peu comme l'attaque de Pearl Harbor avait bien arrang les States, quoi.

----------


## Algo D.DN

::no::  KouretZ ! Leur reste plus qu' trouver des bonnes pointures sur march4me.org.

----------


## Jipt

> KouretZ ! Leur reste plus qu' trouver des bonnes pointures sur march4me.org.


En tout cas a ragit vite, je trouve. L'est tombe quand, cette interdiction absurde ? Hier ? Avant-hier  tout casser ? Sont dgourdoches, les militants, a m'plait   ::ccool:: 

Et merci  toi pour le lien.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> En tout cas a ragit vite, je trouve. L'est tombe quand, cette interdiction absurde ? Hier ? Avant-hier  tout casser ? Sont dgourdoches, les militants, a m'plait  
> 
> Et merci  toi pour le lien.


Ben pour certaines ONG l'avertissement est tomb le 26...  ::(: 

Dsol, je surmne svre en ce moment, les premiers jets sont tombs le 19, le 23 confirm pour toutes les organisations et dans toutes les villes de France, coup dur pour les nombreux organisateurs, bnvoles qui ont boss jour-nuit depuis des mois pour runir du monde sur Paris. Mme le grand rassemblement du 12 est banni. :-/

Il y a bien quelques confrences Thmatiques de prvu au Bourget, mais a passe par une accrditation :-/

----------


## Jipt

Hey, vous avez entendu a ? 

L'accord porte sur une limitation de l'augmentation de la temp.  1,5 , et sans l'avoir demand, puisque la cible initiale tait 2  !

Moi qui m'attendais  un accord minable avec un objectif  2,5 ou 3 , je suis tout surpris. Qu'est-ce que cette volont "verte" (trop verte pour tre honnte ?) cache ?

----------


## Kaamui

J'ai ete surpris aussi... et je reste sceptique meme si ma navet me dmange... le fait est qu'aucun chiffre sur les qte de rduction n'est fixe par l'accord.. j'attends de voir ce qu'en pense Green Peace.

Ce qui est sur c'est que la rvolution ecolo n'est pas pour tt de suite, Hollande vient de se rendre a Tulle en avion pour aller voter ...

----------


## Kaamui

Pourcentage par pays j'entends

----------


## GPPro

Le "truc" avec cet objectif de temprature c'est que l'on a aucun moyen direct d'agir dessus. Certains vont dire limiter les missions de CO2, d'autres mettre les trangers dehors, etc. A mon avis c'est quand ils vont dcider des moyens  mettre en oeuvre que a va se jouer.

----------


## Jipt

> Le "truc" avec cet objectif de temprature c'est que l'on a aucun moyen direct d'agir dessus. Certains vont dire limiter les missions de CO2, d'autres mettre les trangers dehors, etc. A mon avis *c'est quand ils vont dcider* des moyens  mettre en oeuvre que a va se jouer.


Ils se sont donns 5 ans, si j'ai bien compris le film, avant d'envisager de dcider quelque chose, et 5 ans c'est teeeeeeeeeeeeellement loin...
Z'ont bien compris le proverbe "_il est urgent de ne rien faire_", ces bouffons !

----------


## Algo D.DN

Si ce sommet onusien pouvait au moins servir  tirer un trait sur la squence compensation carbone sans contrles rigoureux et dissuasif derrire, ce serait un trs bon dbut, non pas que le VCS/GES est une farce vautr sur une hypocrisie qui ne profite qu'aux pollueurs, mais mettre le WWF et le volontary gold standard face aux carbon cow-boys de la bourse, certain que l'quit va prdominer, aucun risque de perversion possible hein, boursicoter sur le crdit carbonique ne risque pas de glisser vers la compensation spculatoire hein, sinon on vous le certifie comment votre VCS, or, argent, bronze, bois, bouses... 

 la clture de la COP21 on a entendu des chiffres qui ont d en faire vibrer tous les boursicoteurs de la plante, 100 milliards d' planchers !? Certain que les pays subsahariens vont se frotter les mains, avec 365j d'ensoleillement par an, pas besoin de combustible fossile, la compensation va leur permettre de dployer des centrales solaires, quoi! c'tait dj en prvision lors de la Confrence de Poznan/Rio/Kyoto... et les traits successifs! Mais bon, avec la spculation sur le crdit carbone sur 20 ans,  taux fluctuent, la compensation verse aux pays du sud leur a dj permis d'acheter les stocks de boulons en prvision des futurs panneaux solaires...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Victor Vincent

*COP21 : Laccord de Paris Climat 2015 est-il  une imposture  ?* 
*Cest ce quaffirme le climatologue James Hansen dans un article pour The Guardian*

 Cest vraiment une imposture, cest un faux . Cest en ces termes que James Hansen, lun des scientifiques amricains les plus connus  clbre notamment pour avoir alert le Congrs sur le drglement climatique ds 1988  qualifie laccord de Paris. Lancien scientifique de la NASA, considr comme le pre de la prise de conscience mondiale sur le changement climatique ne semble du tout pas convaincu par le contenu de laccord final de la confrence de Paris sur le climat. Pour lui,  il ny a aucune action, juste des promesses. Tant que les nergies fossiles sont prsentes comme les nergies les moins chres, on va continuer  en brler . 

Les pourparlers entre les diffrentes dlgations prsentes  la COP21 nont pas pu dboucher sur un accord  la hauteur des attentes de certains dfenseurs de la plante comme James Hansen. Les questions relatives notamment  lobjectif que devaient se fixer les tats quant  la limite de hausse de temprature  1,5 C au lieu 2 C ainsi que les sommes que devrait ventuellement verser les pays riches aux pays pauvres ont t les principaux points de discorde. Le climatologue aurait notamment espr une taxe sur les missions de gaz  effet de serre. Selon lui, les promesses faites par les pays riches notamment sont inutiles. Il estime que seule une taxation des missions de gaz  effet de serre permettrait de rduire considrablement et de faon rapide le rchauffement de la plante et dviter ainsi les pires catastrophes que cela pourrait engendrer. Le scientifique et dfenseur de la plante a mme suggr une tarification sur la base de laquelle les  pollueurs  de la plante devraient tre taxs. Il propose une taxe de 15 $ par tonne de carbone mise et une augmentation de 10 $ par an de ce prix. Malheureusement, cette offre na pas eu beaucoup de preneurs, mme parmi les plus cologiques de la confrence. 

Un autre aspect de laccord qui ne rassure pas du tout les dfenseurs de la plante est quil ne soit pas juridiquement contraignant. En effet,  du point de vue du droit international, laccord nest pas  strictement parler contraignant dans la mesure o il ne prvoit pas de mcanisme coercitif ou de sanction pour les pays qui ne respecteraient pas leurs engagements  avance Matthieu Wemare, avocat aux barreaux de Paris et de Bruxelles, expert en droit du climat et ngociateur pour le Maroc lors de la COP21, dans les colonnes du journal Le Monde.  Dans cet accord, il ny a rien de contraignant : il ny a pas de sanction, donc les tats font ce quils veulent , regrette Jean-Franois Julliard, le directeur gnral de Greenpeace France, interrog par RTL.  Si demain matin, les tats qui vont signer ces accords aujourdhui ont envie de partir dans une tout autre direction, personne ne peut les empcher .

Mme si ses prises de position ne sont pas toujours apprcies par les politiques, Hansen estime que le rle du scientifique est aussi dalerter sur les consquences nuisibles de la science. En effet, il a t  plusieurs reprises arrt dans des manifestations contre lexploitation minire notamment dans son pays, mais cela ne semble pas dcourager le scientifique et professeur auxiliaire  luniversit de Columbia dans sa lutte. Dans une de ses publications, Hansen peint un avenir trs sombre pour tous les habitants de la cte des tats-Unis. Avec ses collgues, ils ont constat une fusion plus vite que prvu de 16 normes calottes glaciaires. Ce qui signifie que mme un rchauffement limit  2 C serait un danger. Selon le scientifique,  moins quune solution dfinitive ne soit trouve contre leffet de serre, le niveau de la mer pourrait augmenter de plus cinq mtres mettant ainsi en danger plus de la moiti des villes du monde. La seule lueur despoir qua Hansen est que les missions mondiales sont au point mort. Le climatologue croit beaucoup en la Chine et en la capacit de ce pays  faire avancer les choses dans le bon sens. En effet, il affirme que les dirigeants de ce pays sont souvent forms dans les domaines se rfrant au climat et  la nature et que ces derniers ne nient pas le changement climatique. En outre, ajoute Hansen, les Chinois sont normment motivs dans la lutte contre le changement climatique, car ils sont directement menacs par la pollution de lair qui est si mauvaise dans leurs villes quils sont obligs de passer aux nergies propres.

Sources : 
 ::fleche::  The Guardian
 ::fleche::  Le Monde
 ::fleche::  Texte final COP21 (au format PDF)

*
Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cet accord ? Pensez-vous, comme Hansen, qu'il s'agisse d'une  une imposture  ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Le forum Green IT & Ecologie

----------


## FraisDesRiques

Relativement d'accord. Comment des dirigeants, enclavs dans une systme conomique bas exclusivement sur la croissance, peuvent prendre des dcisions qui risqueraient de briser ce modle conomique. Regardez les accord de Kyoto. Tous les pays qui ont sign ont vu leurs missions de CO2 continuer  grimper chaque anne. La bonne farce quand on pointe du doigt ceux qui n'ont pas sign.
La seule vrai solution, que peu de gens veulent entendre, est la dcroissance. Il n'est pas question de retourner  l'age de pierre, simplement arrter de penser au toujours plus (Je suis convaincu que le peu garder notre internet, une partie de nos technos, en repensant le tout, en apprenant  l'utiliser diffremment, de manire moins compulsive et moins nergivore). Arrter de s'imaginer que consommer rend heureux, qu'aller plus vite amliore sa vie. Prendre conscience que la simplification de la vie via des gadgets ne fait que la complexifier et nous loigner de ce que nous sommes vraiment, des tres humains. Mais aujourd'hui totalement alins.  Il suffit de regarder d'autres peuples, considres comme pauvres, mais pourtant o les gens ont le sourire bant toute la journe... quand je suis dans le mtro, je vois juste l'exact inverse. 

J'aime beaucoup une phrase tire du livre "La simplicit volontaire contre le mythe de l'abondance", de Paul Aris: "... c'est en revanche la fausse jouissance de la consommation qui interdit de cesser de consommer et nullement des obligations matrielles."

Sur ce, je retourne  mon code...  ::weird::

----------


## fenkys

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre ca :



> Hansen estime que le rle du scientifique est aussi dalerter sur les consquences nuisibles de la science


Et a :



> En effet, il a t  plusieurs reprises arrt dans des manifestations contre lexploitation minire notamment dans son pays


Pourtant le terme "En effet" tablit une relation entre les deux. 

D'autre part, serait il possible de savoir quelles sont ces "consquences nuisibles de la science" ?

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Le climatologue croit beaucoup en la Chine et en la capacit de ce pays  faire avancer les choses dans le bon sens.


enfin une vrit.
les mdia ont tellement matraqu la Chine en l'accusant d'tre le pays le plus pollueur au monde   alors qu'en fait c'est les USA qui demandent  la chine de produire plus et vite  moindre cot. 
Si la Chine arrte ou rduit sa pollution, alors le monde (et surtout les USA) doit accepter de voire sa propre croissance/production ralentire en mme temps. Et a, les investisseurs occidentales ne le veulent pas....  Serpent qui se mange la queue te revoil...

Quand les producteurs chinois disent qu'ils veulent bien produire plus sainement, plus "vert", moins dangereux et que cela ncessite d'avoir des nouvelles machines, nouvelles usines, donc plus cher  produire,  alors les USA menacent de retirer leur carnet de commande.

Ce matraquage contre l'activit polluante de la Chine est aussi stupide que d'accuser le Bengladesh d'tre pauvre et de faire travailler des enfants  sachant que c'est l'occident qui leurs demandent de produire aussi  moindre de cot. Qui veut des vtenement plus cher ? personne, donc on continue  apauvrir le Bengladesh .

Si on veut que la Chine produise moins de pollution, alors il faut demander aux USA de faire fabriquer ses iphones sur son propre territoire.

Je rve dune taxe qui pnaliserait un commanditaire de faire produire ses biens dans un pays pollu (comme certains rvent dune taxe Carbonne pour le transport.).

La seule solution pour la Chine serait de voir un autre pays merger et prt  se polluer pour devenir plus riche   , et j'ai l'impression que c'est en train de devenir l'Inde...

----------


## Uther

> Regardez les accord de Kyoto. Tous les pays qui ont sign ont vu leurs missions de CO2 continuer  grimper chaque anne. La bonne farce quand on pointe du doigt ceux qui n'ont pas sign.


Non globalement les missions ont t limites dans les pays qui l'ont sign et appliqu. Le principal problme c'est que les pays qui n'ont pas signes(Chine, Inde) ou s'en sont retirs(USA) sont dsormais de trs loin les plus gros producteurs .



> les mdia ont tellement matraqu la Chine en l'accusant d'tre le pays le plus pollueur au monde   alors qu'en fait c'est les USA qui demandent  la chine de produire plus et vite  moindre cot.


Pour le coup les pays industrialiss sont tous responsables, pas seulement les USA.

----------


## Orgoff

> Relativement d'accord. Comment des dirigeants, enclavs dans une systme conomique bas exclusivement sur la croissance, peuvent prendre des dcisions qui risqueraient de briser ce modle conomique. Regardez les accord de Kyoto. Tous les pays qui ont sign ont vu leurs missions de CO2 continuer  grimper chaque anne. La bonne farce quand on pointe du doigt ceux qui n'ont pas sign.
> La seule vrai solution, que peu de gens veulent entendre, est la dcroissance. Il n'est pas question de retourner  l'age de pierre, simplement arrter de penser au toujours plus (Je suis convaincu que le peu garder notre internet, une partie de nos technos, en repensant le tout, en apprenant  l'utiliser diffremment, de manire moins compulsive et moins nergivore). Arrter de s'imaginer que consommer rend heureux, qu'aller plus vite amliore sa vie. Prendre conscience que la simplification de la vie via des gadgets ne fait que la complexifier et nous loigner de ce que nous sommes vraiment, des tres humains. Mais aujourd'hui totalement alins.  Il suffit de regarder d'autres peuples, considres comme pauvres, mais pourtant o les gens ont le sourire bant toute la journe... quand je suis dans le mtro, je vois juste l'exact inverse. 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup une phrase tire du livre "La simplicit volontaire contre le mythe de l'abondance", de Paul Aris: "... c'est en revanche la fausse jouissance de la consommation qui interdit de cesser de consommer et nullement des obligations matrielles."
> 
> Sur ce, je retourne  mon code...


Oui enfin la dcroissance ou consomm moins, c'est aussi une augmentation du chmage et une augmentation des prix vers le haut donc moins de pouvoir d'achat.
Tandis que les "autres peuples pauvres mais souriant", je suis sr qu'il troquerait leur place contre un mode de vie  l'Europenne.  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Oui enfin la dcroissance ou consomm moins, c'est aussi une augmentation du chmage et une augmentation des prix vers le haut donc moins de pouvoir d'achat.


Pas forcment. Il faudrait surtout une meilleur rpartition.





> Tandis que les "autres peuples pauvres mais souriant", je suis sr qu'il troquerait leur place contre un mode de vie  l'Europenne.


Ah ? Quand on leur demande, la plupart demande surtout qu'on arrte de dtruire leur habitat naturel ou piller leurs pays...  :;):

----------


## FraisDesRiques

> Oui enfin la dcroissance ou consomm moins, c'est aussi une augmentation du chmage et une augmentation des prix vers le haut donc moins de pouvoir d'achat.
> Tandis que les "autres peuples pauvres mais souriant", je suis sr qu'il troquerait leur place contre un mode de vie  l'Europenne.


Oui et non, pour le chmage; pas si tu penses ta vie diffremment. Il faut changer de paradigme (simple  dire, je suis d'accord). Mais on n'y coupera pas de toute manire, vu la gueule des ressources en ptrole, charbon, mtaux etc... Donc, autant si prparer. Mais je suis ravi de voir que de plus en plus de personnes, en France (et dans le monde), prennent une vraie conscience de tout cela et commencent  changer leur mode de vie, leurs projets etc... En consommant vraiment moins en tout cas, en tant plus autonome sur leur nourriture etc. Oui, c'est pas bon pour l'conomie. Mais l'conomie actuelle est un poison pour la plante et pour ceux qui l'ont cr. Donc, changeons dans la joie !  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour les peuples pauvres, oui, c'est bien le problme. Beaucoup sont attirs par "la ville", sans se rendre compte qu'ils vont tout y perdre. Le poison de "l'avoir". C'est l le rle de l'ducation, la connaissance, la culture...

----------


## Orgoff

> Pas forcment. Il faudrait surtout une meilleur rpartition.


??





> Ah ? Quand on leur demande, la plupart demande surtout qu'on arrte de dtruire leur habitat naturel ou piller leurs pays...


Tu crois que ceux qui traversent en risquant leur vie la Mditerrane sur un bateau  moiti pourri et sur-rempli le font pour quoi ?

----------


## Orgoff

> Oui et non, pour le chmage; pas si tu penses ta vie diffremment. Il faut changer de paradigme (simple  dire, je suis d'accord). Mais on n'y coupera pas de toute manire, vu la gueule des ressources en ptrole, charbon, mtaux etc... Donc, autant si prparer. Mais je suis ravi de voir que de plus en plus de personnes, en France (et dans le monde), prennent une vraie conscience de tout cela et commencent  changer leur mode de vie, leurs projets etc... En consommant vraiment moins en tout cas, en tant plus autonome sur leur nourriture etc. Oui, c'est pas bon pour l'conomie. Mais l'conomie actuelle est un poison pour la plante et pour ceux qui l'ont cr. Donc, changeons dans la joie ! 
> 
> Pour les peuples pauvres, oui, c'est bien le problme. Beaucoup sont attirs par "la ville", sans se rendre compte qu'ils vont tout y perdre. Le poison de "l'avoir". C'est l le rle de l'ducation, la connaissance, la culture...


Ces actions seront toujours limits  cause de la mondialisation : si tout le monde ne joue pas le "jeu", cela ne marche pas. C'est un des gros problmes d'ailleurs pour ce genre de traits. On peut le regretter, mais le capitalisme a dj gagn au niveau mondial.

----------


## rattlehead

On parle de consommation mais vous avez l'impression de consommer tant que a?
vous achetez votre bouffe, vous vous tes equips en ordi tablette electro menager etc..
mais vous n'achetez pas de chaussure de fringue etc tous les jours.
On nous fait des reproches mais est ce qu'il ne faudrait pas voir du cot des camions des industries polluantes et autres.
on bnous dit trier et couper votre eau quand vous vous brossez les dents ca sauvera la plante. comme si on n'etait entirement responsable.
tant qu'on ne changera pas la rpartition des richesses c'est peine perdu toute cette COP21!!!
la commission europenne et les USA sont en cachette en train de ngocier un trait transatlantique. ce trait permettra aux firmes d'attaquer
les tats devant un tribunal arbitral(priv). en gros si tu fais une lgislation ecolo qui nuie a une grosse firme elle peut attaquer un tat.
et elle gagnera. donc les tats devront payer une amende. pas des millions mais des milliards.
donc la COP21 c'est du flan. c'est pour qu'ils se donnent bonne conscience. si j'ai bien compris rien n'est vraiment contraignant.
et comme l'expliquait un intervenant tant que les USA commanderont des produits avec le moins cout possible en gros pour gagner 
plus d'argent, ils ne se passera rien. est ce qu'une boite n'a pas un devoir social. si les boites acceptaient de rduire leur marge en la mettant
dans des investissements plus ecologiques on s'en sortirait peut etre. Mais a il faut changer la mentalit des politiques qui sont 
complices de ces grandes multinationales. sans l'aide des politiques, il n'y aurait pas de mondialisation.

----------


## Zirak

> ??


La dcroissance ne fera pas plus de chmeurs, si on rpartit le temps de travail et qu'on arrte de placer le travail et le gain d'argent comme des valeurs primordiales  toute existence.

Mais oui, ce n'est pas compatible avec le modle capitaliste, mais celui-ci ne pourra durer indfiniment avec des ressources limites, quand y'en aura plus, faudra bien changer de systme !




> Tu crois que ceux qui traversent en risquant leur vie la Mditerrane sur un bateau  moiti pourri et sur-rempli le font pour quoi ?


Si tu parles des Syriens, ils le font surtout pour chapper  la guerre et  la famine, plus que pour vivre le modle europen...

----------


## quanta

tonnant que la principale question, la question sous-jacente, celle qui est en ralit la plus importante (mais jamais voquer) : la dmographie...
Car c'est beau de diminuer x% l'emprunte carbone si c'est pour l'augmenter en valeur absolue...

----------


## Mingolito

Bonne question, en Frane plus tu as de gosses plus on te paie des allocs, en Chine il faut payer un droit pour en avoir un 2eme et il y  pas d'allocs.

Donc faut il subventionner les gens pour pondre le plus de gosses possibles ? ou au contraire faire en sorte que avoir des gosses a devienne un luxe pour en limiter le nombre ? 

J'imagine la popularit du politique qui proposerais la suppression des allocs et une amende de 5000  pour faire le 2eme  ::ptdr::

----------


## cryptelyos

Un bon dpart serait que leurs sance soit sur skype plutt que d'amener chacun son jet priv et son cortge de voiture  ::):

----------


## NahMean

> En outre, ajoute Hansen, les Chinois sont normment motivs dans la lutte contre le changement climatique, car ils sont directement menacs par la pollution de lair qui est si mauvaise dans leurs villes quils sont obligs de passer aux nergies propres.


Et comme a chaque fois c'est lorsque que le pire arrive que l'on prend des initiatives pour changer, quand Paris sera sous un nuage gristre, ils diront :
 " Bon c'est bon on ne voient plus la tour Eiffel, il faudrait peut-tre passer  un autre type d'nergie ".

----------


## abriotde

La fin du capitalisme ne veux pas dire la fin de l'argent. Le modle de terreur de Daesh n'est pas capitaliste mais il n'est pas plus cologique (ni mme juste), le modle communiste accorde aussi une grande part  l'argent sans tre moins intress pour les intrts de l'tats. Enfin le modle franais plein de taxe est un modle capitalisme non libre.

Le capitalisme peu simplement s'adapter avec une taxe carbonne. Cela me parait tre une solution beaucoup plus juste et incitative pour tous les pays. Cela viterais le systme d'impts aveugle qu'ils ont choisis qui sera ncessairement redistribu aux dirigeants corrompu.

Enfin la Chine est loin d'tre innocente dans son problme de pollution par contre ce qui est vrai, c'est qu'elle a de vrai ambitions dans ce domaine. Et a c'est une trs bonne chose car c'est la nouvelle super-puissance, elle est aujourd'hui plus puissante dans les faits que les Etats-Unis.

----------


## micka132

> Enfin la Chine ..... est aujourd'hui plus puissante dans les faits sur le papier que les Etats-Unis.


Fix
Dans les faits ca sera le jour o le monde sera recouvert de base militaire chinoise, que le top 50 de musiques/films sera trusts par du chinois, que les autres pays dvelopps suivent tous leurs faits et gestes, qu'on n'aura plus de reportage incriminent envers leurs dirigeants, qu'au moins 99% des francais connatront le nom de ces dirigeants...Enfin bref on est encore que sur du papier  ::): .

----------


## GPPro

> Bonne question, en Frane plus tu as de gosses plus on te paie des allocs, en Chine il faut payer un droit pour en avoir un 2eme et il y  pas d'allocs.
> 
> Donc faut il subventionner les gens pour pondre le plus de gosses possibles ? ou au contraire faire en sorte que avoir des gosses a devienne un luxe pour en limiter le nombre ? 
> 
> J'imagine la popularit du politique qui proposerais la suppression des allocs et une amende de 5000  pour faire le 2eme


En dehors du caractre trollage habituel de tes posts, je suis d'accord sur le fond, le principal problme est dmographique. Mais a personne n'est prt  l'entendre. Entre ceux qui raisonne encore au stade animal et ne peuvent se passer de procration, ceux qui pensent encore qu'une bonne dmographie est un gage de puissance conomique (ne rigolez pas, c'est le cas de nos politiques), certaines religions qui en sont encore  proscrire toute mthode contraceptive (salut les catho, alors on se croit toujours suprieurement civiliss ?), on est vraiment pas sortis de l'auberge.

----------


## Sunchaser

> On parle de consommation mais vous avez l'impression de consommer tant que a?
> vous achetez votre bouffe, vous vous tes equips en ordi tablette electro menager etc..
> mais vous n'achetez pas de chaussure de fringue etc tous les jours.
> On nous fait des reproches mais est ce qu'il ne faudrait pas voir du cot des camions des industries polluantes et autres.
> on bnous dit trier et couper votre eau quand vous vous brossez les dents ca sauvera la plante. comme si on n'etait entirement responsable.
> tant qu'on ne changera pas la rpartition des richesses c'est peine perdu toute cette COP21!!!
> ...


Bonjour,
Toute la schizophrnie de notre monde. D'un ct, il faudrait consommer toujours plus pour que la "Machine" fonctionne, de l'autre il faudrait consommer toujours moins pour que le monde hbergeant la "Machine" fonctionne.
On est pas dans la merde avec ca ...

----------


## rattlehead

Regarde les allemands et les japonais. ils ne renouvellent pas les gnrations. donc a un moment ils vont avoir un souci pour leur retraite :-)
Mais l aussi tout n'est qu'une rpartition. des richesses entre autre. on jette apparemment 30% de ce qu'on produit. il faudrait faire quelque chose la dessus.
Pour moi la dmographie rgule n'est pas la solution. les chinois ont fait l'enfant unique. seulement voila une fille il faut la marier etc.. donc on prfre avoir un gars.
c'est aussi vrai en inde. donc que se passe t'il on a un dficit de fille :-)
bref pour moi c'est une rpartition des richesses. le monde occidental se les accapare toutes alors qu'on n'a pas besoin d'autant. Mais bon il faut bien engraisser les actionnaires :-)

----------


## xurei

La dcroissance conomique seule n'est pas une solution, c'est au contraire le meilleur moyen d'arriver a des guerres civiles.

A grande chelle, la croissance conomique n'existe que pour une raison : soutenir la croissance dmographique. Pourquoi les pays dits mergents ont une croissance conomique soutenue alors qu'en Europe on frle les 0% ? Regardez les courbes de croissance dmographique et vous comprendrez.

On peut rduire nos dchts, passer aux nergies vertes, utiliser tous les moyens possibles pour consommer moins. Tant que notre population mondiale augmentera,  niveau de vie individuel gal, on est *oblig* d'avoir une croissance conomique.

Avec la dcroissance, on va littralement apauvrir les pays les plus faibles (je ne parle pas d'argent ici, mais bien de ressources brutes). La dcroissance conomique n'est tenable qu'avec une dcroissance dmographique. La Chine avaient l'enfant unique (remonte  deux enfants depuis peu), ce qui leur a permis de rester "stable". 
Le gros problme vient des pays en voie de dveloppement, qui veulent crotre a tout prix, et des pays dvelopps qui ne veulent pas lcher du lest.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> *COP21 : Laccord de Paris Climat 2015 est-il  une fraude  ?*


Oui, enfin la traduction franaise c'est plutt "imposture". Je ne pense pas que la fraude ait quelque chose  voir l-dedans.

Sinon assez d'accord avec l'article, c'est plus une dclaration de bonnes intentions qu'un truc qui va forcment rvolutionner le monde du jour au lendemain... Maintenant il faut voir les actions qui vont en dcouler.

EDIT : NDLM merci pour la suggestion

----------


## imperio

> Bonne question, en Frane plus tu as de gosses plus on te paie des allocs, en Chine il faut payer un droit pour en avoir un 2eme et il y  pas d'allocs.
> 
> Donc faut il subventionner les gens pour pondre le plus de gosses possibles ? ou au contraire faire en sorte que avoir des gosses a devienne un luxe pour en limiter le nombre ? 
> 
> J'imagine la popularit du politique qui proposerais la suppression des allocs et une amende de 5000  pour faire le 2eme


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ton commentaire. Cependant cela crerait un dsquilibre encore une fois. Pourquoi les riches pourraient se permettre d'avoir autant qu'ils veulent et pas les autres ? Le mieux serait plutt de faire une "amende" en fonction du salaire pour que ce soit un peu plus quitable. Mais aprs, c'est un sujet sensible, donc avant qu'un politicien se lance l-dedans... :p

----------


## Thorna

Dans  peu prs tous les domaines de la vie, payer plus rime avec consommer moins (et inversement). Oui, il y a toujours ceux qui sont prts  payer plus pour avoir mieux, mais en gnral et globalement, plus c'est cher, moins on consomme.
Tant que le carburant fossile sera peu cher, on en consommera beaucoup. Tant qu'on n'investira pas rellement dans les nouvelles nergies permettant de changer de carburant *sans* changer de mode de vie et de cot ( = en ayant toujours des tas de voitures et de camions sur les routes => moteur  hydrogne par exemple), aucune entreprise et aucun gouvernement ne changeront quoi que ce soit.
Accords de COP 21 ou pas accords de COP 21, strictement aucune importance.

----------


## SylvainPV

> On parle de consommation mais vous avez l'impression de consommer tant que a?
> vous achetez votre bouffe, vous vous tes equips en ordi tablette electro menager etc..
> mais vous n'achetez pas de chaussure de fringue etc tous les jours.
> On nous fait des reproches mais est ce qu'il ne faudrait pas voir du cot des camions des industries polluantes et autres.
> on bnous dit trier et couper votre eau quand vous vous brossez les dents ca sauvera la plante. comme si on n'etait entirement responsable.


C'est bien le problme, la plus grosse part de notre impact cologique est le plus souvent cache. Il faut voir au del du simple acte de consommation, et s'intresser  la totalit du cycle de vie des produits: en amont (production) et en aval (traitement des dchets). Les camions, les industries polluantes que tu mentionnes... tout a se retrouve li d'une manire ou d'une autre  un produit ou service destin aux particuliers,  nous consommateurs.

Ton exemple de couper l'eau quand on se brosse les dents illustre parfaitement ce problme. C'est bien, a fait conomiser 1 ou 2 litres, on s'en rend compte concrtement car on voit l'eau couler. Mais c'est quoi 1 ou 2 litres quand on compare au cot en eau de l'alimentation ? Si tu as mang un hamburger  midi, il aura fallu 2500 litres d'eau au total pour le produire ; contre 150 litres environ pour une petite salade de pommes de terre. En changeant de menu pour un seul repas, tu conomises *1000* fois plus que le fait de couper le robinet pendant le brossage.

Mais cette consommation cache, on ne la voit pas. C'est pour a qu'on parle d'eau "virtuelle", mme si elle est bien relle ! C'est pour a qu'il est capital d'informer et de responsabiliser le grand public, et non pas tout mettre sur le dos des industriels.

----------


## cdusart

> La dcroissance conomique seule n'est pas une solution, c'est au contraire le meilleur moyen d'arriver a des guerres civiles.
> 
> A grande chelle, la croissance conomique n'existe que pour une raison : soutenir la croissance dmographique. Pourquoi les pays dits mergents ont une croissance conomique soutenue alors qu'en Europe on frle les 0% ? Regardez les courbes de croissance dmographique et vous comprendrez.
> 
> On peut rduire nos dchts, passer aux nergies vertes, utiliser tous les moyens possibles pour consommer moins. Tant que notre population mondiale augmentera,  niveau de vie individuel gal, on est *oblig* d'avoir une croissance conomique.
> 
> Avec la dcroissance, on va littralement apauvrir les pays les plus faibles (je ne parle pas d'argent ici, mais bien de ressources brutes). La dcroissance conomique n'est tenable qu'avec une dcroissance dmographique. La Chine avaient l'enfant unique (remonte  deux enfants depuis peu), ce qui leur a permis de rester "stable". 
> Le gros problme vient des pays en voie de dveloppement, qui veulent crotre a tout prix, et des pays dvelopps qui ne veulent pas lcher du lest.


Je me sens oblig de ragir, savez-vous ce qu'est la dcroissance ? Ou du moins savez vous comment est calcul la croissance ?

Ce sont deux questions hautement complexes que pratiquement tout le monde pense savoir mais en fait bien peu savent y rpondre correctement. 
Je ne peux prtendre pouvoir vous expliquer l'conomie car de trop  nombreuses choses m'chappent. Mais ce que je peux vous dire c'est que le terme dcroissance est un mot valise qui a beaucoup de signification. La plupart des gens le comprenne dans sa forme litrale qui est gnralement fausse.
Pour rsumer et caricaturer, les partisans de la dcroissance prnent soit la croissance  0 comme objectif, soit de rviser les indicateurs de croissance car n'ayant plus de sens dans notre conomie actuelle. Dans les deux cas, ils demandent de revoir la place du travail au sein de notre socit.

Cdric

----------


## rattlehead

> C'est bien le problme, la plus grosse part de notre impact cologique est le plus souvent cache. Il faut voir au del du simple acte de consommation, et s'intresser  la totalit du cycle de vie des produits: en amont (production) et en aval (traitement des dchets). Les camions, les industries polluantes que tu mentionnes... tout a se retrouve li d'une manire ou d'une autre  un produit ou service destin aux particuliers,  nous consommateurs.
> 
> Ton exemple de couper l'eau quand on se brosse les dents illustre parfaitement ce problme. C'est bien, a fait conomiser 1 ou 2 litres, on s'en rend compte concrtement car on voit l'eau couler. Mais c'est quoi 1 ou 2 litres quand on compare au cot en eau de l'alimentation ? Si tu as mang un hamburger  midi, il aura fallu 2500 litres d'eau au total pour le produire ; contre 150 litres environ pour une petite salade de pommes de terre. En changeant de menu pour un seul repas, tu conomises *1000* fois plus que le fait de couper le robinet pendant le brossage.
> 
> Mais cette consommation cache, on ne la voit pas. C'est pour a qu'on parle d'eau "virtuelle", mme si elle est bien relle ! C'est pour a qu'il est capital d'informer et de responsabiliser le grand public, et non pas tout mettre sur le dos des industriels.


mais ce sont eux qui font les process. est ce qu'on est vraiment oblig d'elever le boeuf au brsil en le nourissant de soja transgenique pour qu'il se retrouve dans nos assiettes en europe? est ce que l'agriculteur qui eleve des porcs vend sa production a un grossiste qui va faire dcouper le porc en allemagne pour qu'ils reviennent ensuite dans notre assiette. tu as levier de ne pas le manger. c'est  peut prs le seul que tu aies.
il y a prs de 20ans pendant la vache folle on s'est rendu compte que le vache mangeait leur congnre. c'est le consommateur non. tu me diras le consommateur veut que ce soit moins cher. Non on fait en fonction du porte monnaie.
Donc oui connaitre les couts en eau c'est bien mais nous ne sommes pas rsponsable des processus de production. les industriels veulent s'en mettre plein les poches. l'ecologie ils s'en cognent .

----------


## SylvainPV

> nous ne sommes pas rsponsable des processus de production. les industriels veulent s'en mettre plein les poches. l'ecologie ils s'en cognent .


On peut faire la mme rflexion pour le traitement des employs, le travail des enfants, la transparence, l'thique professionnelle... Les lois ne font pas tout, surtout  l'chelle internationale. On ne peut pas se contenter de jeter la pierre aux industriels et continuer d'acheter leurs produits: il faut ragir et adapter sa consommation, privilgier certaines marques, en boycotter d'autres, consommer plus intelligemment. C'est de a que je veux parler par "responsabiliser le consommateur". Il y a dj de bonnes initiatives qui sont apparues en ce sens, comme le commerce quitable, l'agriculture biologique, les labels rgionaux, les associations de dfense des consommateurs etc... 

Et mme si les industriels taient des colos parfaits, cela n'empche pas de rflchir  sa consommation. Un boeuf doit bien boire et manger avant d'tre dcoup en morceaux. Mme en le nourrissant  l'herbe  ct de chez toi, l'impact cologique de notre consommation actuelle de viande reste norme.

A lire: http://www.alimentation-responsable....taire-mondiale

Je prends l'exemple de la viande parce que je pense que c'est le plus important quantitativement, mais le mme raisonnement s'applique  plein d'autres produits, dont l'lectronique.

----------


## petitours

l'imposture tait dj dans la forme avant mme de commencer ; comment peut on parler de dveloppement durable et d'efficience quand on construit un complexe fait que de dbauche pour l'occasion ? a aurait pu se prparer  90% en visio confrences avec une belle entrevue dans un lieu dj existant.
C'est une raction politique  une sollicitation contextuelle, il n'y a aucune conviction dans le truc.

Ceci sans parler du fait qu'ils ont mis tous les dirigeants du monde au milieu d'une cible, a m'a pas mal inquit leur connerie.

----------


## Cyrilange

Quand vous voyez des politiciens s'applaudir et se fliciter mutuellement, c'est que ce n'est pas bon pour le peuple. Rien ne sera fait, prparez-vous aux consquances du rchauffement climatique.

----------


## ec

Ce n'est une imposture que pour ceux qui voudraient considrer ou faire croire que cela rsout le problme. Il me semble avoir entendu le prsident de cette confrence lui-mme dire que tout restait  faire, que ce n'est qu'un accord cadre, etc. A mon avis l'imposture c'est de croire qu'on peut faire agir ensemble 195 pays reprsentant 7 milliards de personnes d'un coup de baguette magique. Ca demande un management considrable et entre gaux, du moins entre gaux par principe car la petite le du pacifique qui coule sous les super-consommation des pays occidentaux n'est pas tout  fait gale sur ce plan !

Cela ne rsout pas le problme, mais sans cette tape rien ne pourrait tre fait de plus. L'humanit ne fonctionne pas comme une usine presse bouton ! ce serait une imposture que de le faire croire. Maintenant que ce soit insuffisant, tout le monde est d'accord... c'est maintenant que tout commence.

Pour ma part, je rgle mon thermostat sur 15.5 la nuit et 18 le jour, mais seulement aux heures o la famille est prsente dans le logement (matin, midi, soire). Mon bureau se trouve bien expos et avec un radiateur surdimensionn et mme quand la maison est retombe  15.5 je garde une t qui ne me pose aucun problme dans le bureau. Et si quelqu'un a froid il met un pull ... si cela ne suffit pas on pousse ponctuellement le thermostat. Pourquoi chauffer  la temprature optimale en permanence parce que c'est le jour ? L'exprience montre que la nuit a se passe trs bien aussi, on dort trs bien ainsi sous la couette !

Pour mes dplacements, par exemple, cette semaine j'ai pris mon vlo jusque la gare, le train jusque une petite ville voisine, puis une voiture "Citiz" (auto-partage, je suis co-propritaire de 200 voitures en Alsace, mais je peux aller  Bordeaux ou ailleurs et je trouve une Citiz ! Le rseau s'agrandit chaque anne) jusque chez mon client. Au retour idem et en prime j'ai chapp aux embouteillages de la grande ville au retour. Je ne suis rest que 1 heure chez le client. Ce ne serait pas intressant pour une journe d'intervention.

Cette solution n'est pas valable pour toutes les situations, mais chacun doit rflchir et modifier ses comportements au cas par cas et ne pas se comporter en "enfant gt" ...

----------


## dtrosset

En premier lieu, c'est la thorie du refroidissement rchauffement changement climatique qui est une imposture.
Toutes ces foutaises ne servent qu' effrayer le peuple et lui donner mauvaise conscience pour mieux l'asservir.
C'est la nouvelle religion, avec ses croyances, ses dogmes et l'ostracisme des mcrants.

----------


## ec

> En premier lieu, c'est la thorie du refroidissement rchauffement changement climatique qui est une imposture.
> Toutes ces foutaises ne servent qu' effrayer le peuple et lui donner mauvaise conscience pour mieux l'asservir.
> C'est la nouvelle religion, avec ses croyances, ses dogmes et l'ostracisme des mcrants.


Il y a des faits, on ne peut pas contester le rchauffement climatique, on ne peut pas contester que l'activit de 7 milliards d'individus ait une consquence climatique ... "la chaleur animale" existe bien. Ce qui est sr c'est le caractre catastrophique  moyen terme : dplacement de populations, sant publique, etc... mais  long terme sans doute l'humanit trouvera-telle de nouveaux quilibres comme depuis l'origine. Nous devons seulement essayer de maitriser ce qui est maitrisable tout simplement pour protger des populations menaces par cette volution... et nous faisons partie des populations menaces comme tout le monde.

Il ne faut pas confondre religion et engouement collectif. Certes les institutions religieuses provoquent des d'engouements collectifs.... mais ce n'est pas rserv au religieux. des leaders politiques, des attaques terroristes,  des criminels, provoquent des engouements positifs ou ngatifs. L il s'agit nettement d'un problme collectif. Que certains essayent dinstrumentaliser ces faits c'est certain.... mais il ne faut pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain !

----------


## neodenabucat

Bonjour,

Que vient faire cet article sur la cop21 dans un club de dveloppeur ???

----------


## cdusart

> Bonjour,
> 
> Que vient faire cet article sur la cop21 dans un club de dveloppeur ???


La cop21 n'a effectivement pas grand chose  voir avec l'informatique. Mais comme l'informatique est hautement concern par les problmes cologiques (consommation lectrique massive, problme de recyclage), je pense que cette news est pertinente.

Les chiffres sont souvent  prendre avec prcaution, par exemple  propos du web on peut trouver ce style d'information :
http://www.ecoloinfo.com/2014/02/14/...tuelle-que-ca/
_1,5 milliard de personnes en ligne dans le monde entierles infrastructures de tlcommunication seules (les quipements rseaux) seraient responsables de 37% des missions de CO2 des TIC.lempreinte nergtique du net est en croissance de plus de 10% chaque anne.Internet pserait  prs de 300 millions de tonnes de Co2 par an, lquivalent de 2 trajets Paris New-York par an et par Franais
_

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonjour,
> 
> Que vient faire cet article sur la cop21 dans un club de dveloppeur ???


Suffit de voir le titre de la rubrique  ::): 
Si ca ne t'intresse pas tu n'es pas oblig de le lire

----------


## rattlehead

> On peut faire la mme rflexion pour le traitement des employs, le travail des enfants, la transparence, l'thique professionnelle... Les lois ne font pas tout, surtout  l'chelle internationale. On ne peut pas se contenter de jeter la pierre aux industriels et continuer d'acheter leurs produits: il faut ragir et adapter sa consommation, privilgier certaines marques, en boycotter d'autres, consommer plus intelligemment. C'est de a que je veux parler par "responsabiliser le consommateur". Il y a dj de bonnes initiatives qui sont apparues en ce sens, comme le commerce quitable, l'agriculture biologique, les labels rgionaux, les associations de dfense des consommateurs etc... 
> 
> Et mme si les industriels taient des colos parfaits, cela n'empche pas de rflchir  sa consommation. Un boeuf doit bien boire et manger avant d'tre dcoup en morceaux. Mme en le nourrissant  l'herbe  ct de chez toi, l'impact cologique de notre consommation actuelle de viande reste norme.
> 
> A lire: http://www.alimentation-responsable....taire-mondiale
> 
> Je prends l'exemple de la viande parce que je pense que c'est le plus important quantitativement, mais le mme raisonnement s'applique  plein d'autres produits, dont l'lectronique.


non l je te parle du fait que les mecs veulent s'en mettre plein les poches. La plupart des consommateurs ne sont pas dupes. quand au commerce quitable etc tu crois franchement que c'est quitable derrire. laisse moi rire :-)
en europe la commission autorise un pourcentage d'OGM dans la nourriture bio. tu trouves a normal!!!
Dsol mais tant qu'on ne repartira pas mieux les richesses les gens feront ce qu'ils peuvent et prendront au mieux de leur moyen c'est  dire la bouffe au rabais les fringues au rabais. 
On n'a pas de lobby des consommateurs comme aux USA. Ici le medef a tout fait pour torpiller la loi sur le class Action. Donc  ce niveau on est niq...
Ne passe t'on pas  nous dire faites confiance aux industriels au point qu'il n'y a aujourd'hui pratiquement plus de controles;
Bref.

----------


## SylvainPV

Si tu as l'esprit aussi chauff, c'est que tu es un consommateur responsabilis, donc c'est plutt bon signe  ::):  Il ne faut pas tomber dans le cynisme, je pense que les choses voluent lentement mais dans le bon sens.

----------


## rattlehead

en fait on est plus ou moins d'accord. Mais effectivement ca me fait un peu enrag tout a :-)

----------


## Zirak

> Bonjour,
> 
> Que vient faire cet article sur la cop21 dans un club de dveloppeur ???


C'est vrai a ! 

Et pourquoi il y a un forum politique, un forum humour, un truc sur la musique, les bouquins ou le cinma,... ???  C'est un scandale ! (Avec la voix de Marchais dans le Bebete Show)

 ::?:

----------


## Kropernic

> Il y a des faits, on ne peut pas contester le rchauffement climatique, on ne peut pas contester que l'activit de 7 milliards d'individus ait une consquence climatique ... "la chaleur animale" existe bien.


J'aimerais juste ragir l-dessus.

Je ne nie pas que l'Homme joue probablement un rle dans ce changement climatique mais je ne l'affirme pas non plus.  Par contre, j'affirme que la Terre y est pour quelque chose (voir ce qui suit).

J'aimerais juste apporter sur la table un fait que la plupart des gens ignores car les mdias n'en parle pas et que ce n'est pas quelque chose que l'on apprend  l'cole.  Ce fait s'appelle la prcession des quinoxes.  

Derrire ce terme aux allures barbares se cache un phnomne au demeurant assez simple.  Il s'agit du changement de l'inclinaison de l'axe de rotation de la Terre autour de ses ples par rapport au plan cliptique (le plan dans lequel la Terre tourne autour du soleil).  Ce changement d'inclinaison (dont un cycle complet est effectu en 26000 ans) par rapport  l'cliptique (et donc au soleil) fait que la Terre subit des phases chaudes et froides  tour de rle (car ses rayons frappent la Terre de manire plus ou moins directe suivant l'inclinaison de l'axe de rotation cette dernire).  Le fait est que la dernire phase froide est derrire nous et que nous sommes encore au dbut de la phase chaude actuelle.  

Alors rchauffement climatique, je veux bien, mais j'aimerais savoir quelle est la proportion de responsabilit que porte l'Homme sur ses paules.

----------


## BenoitM

> dont un cycle complet est effectu en 26000 ans


Changement climatique constat sur 50 ans, il me semble qu'il y a un petit problme d'chelle.
Vouloir attribu les changements qu'on constate depuis 50 ans du  une variation qui prend 26.000 ans  ::roll::

----------


## glgfromys

Certaines personnes pourtant averties demeurent climato-septiques, voire climato-bloques.  
Je conseille de faire une lecture critique de ces rapports.
Trs instructif ....

La lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique : une croisade absurde, coteuse et inutile
http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_RC_2015_08.pdf

et le second volume : la lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique : consquences sociales 
http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_LBR...2015_11_14.pdf

ainsi que les remarques reues des 4 coins du monde.
http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_rec...mmentaires.pdf

----------


## Kaamui

Voici des faits avrs : la proportion d'isotope 18 de l'oxygne dans l'air enferm dans les carottes glaciaires dcoupes dans la banquise est directement lie  la temprature globale terrestre. Ceci a permis de mettre en avant  l'chelle des temps gologiques un cycle, comme un rythme cardiaque. Une hausse globale et en dent de scie de la temprature de la Terre, suivi d'une re glaciaire faisant office de "systme de rgulation". Le fort albdo, et l'activit volcanique, la trs lgre variation de l'inclinaison terrestre,  entranant les variations (dont le cycle sur 25 000 ans) et  plus large chelle de temps la rhausse des tempratures et ainsi de suite etc etc..

Mme corrlation avec la concentration de carbone dans l'air.

Le constat inquitant, c'est que ce mme graphe montre que sur une priode concidant parfaitement avec l'avnement de l'industrie chez l'homme (donc plus de 50 ans), la temprature monte de manire totalement inquitante, puisque phnomne jamais observ (monte quasi rectiligne et dpassant les seuils connus de temp globale) auparavant sur les millions d'annes qui nous prcdent.. et en plus sur ces cycles qui se rptent en moyenne tous les 600 000 ans je crois me souvenir (ou tous les 400 000 mais peu importe), nous sommes en fin de cycle, donc aux portes d'une grande re glaciaire (pas la petite d'il y a 40 000 ans).

Pour bien comprendre l'impact de l'homme sur ces tempratures, *QUI N'EST PLUS A NIER*, les volcans produisent chaque anne, en tout, 500 MILLIONS de tonnes de carbone. L'homme produit via l'industrie chaque anne, en tout, 30 MILLIARDS de tonnes de carbone !!!!! Donc il n'y a pas de doute  avoir, mme les politiques ont accept a, pourquoi les gens continuent d'tre rticents ?!

J'ai fait un dessin trs grossier et imprcis mais qui permet de saisir l'ide quand mme 


@Copyright 2015 - Association des dessins les plus moches du monde


3 scnarios restant  envisager : 
1 => l'homme se prend en main, rgule ses effets sur la temprature globale, et on a de la chance, les dgats dj occasionns ne rendent pas la rgulation via glaciation trop virulente pour l'homme, ce dernier survit (du moins un certain pourcentage de la population mondiale)
2 => l'homme se prend en main, rgule ses effets sur la temprature globale, et on a pas de chance, les dgats dj occasionns rendent la rgulation via glaciation trop virulente pour l'homme, ce dernier ne survit pas (ou pas plus que quelques groupes tribaux vivant en montagne, en sous-sol.. mais peu de chance qu'ils rsistent trs bien  la priode glaciaire)
3 => l'homme ne se prend pas en main, les tempratures explosent, la Terre perd le rythme rgulier qu'elle avait mis des milliards d'annes  obtenir, et devient une Venus 2. Les humains disparaissent, ainsi que dans le pire des scnarios toute forme de vie macro et micro sur Terre. (pour se rassurer se dire que la Terre n'est qu'un grain de poussire dans l'univers). Dans les meilleurs des scnarios, elle met un gros milliard d'anne  recrer les conditions favorables  l'explosion de la vie sous toutes ses formes.

----------


## BenoitM

Faut-il croire au rechauffement climatique

----------


## GPPro

> Certaines personnes pourtant averties demeurent climato-septiques, voire climato-bloques.  
> Je conseille de faire une lecture critique de ces rapports.
> Trs instructif ....
> 
> La lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique : une croisade absurde, coteuse et inutile
> http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_RC_2015_08.pdf
> 
> et le second volume : la lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique : consquences sociales 
> http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_LBR...2015_11_14.pdf
> ...


Merci, ce site est un trsors!!! Cette bote est fonde par un certain Beauzamy qui a l'air d'tre un champion hors pair dans les neries climato-sceptiques  ::D: 

Citation du lascar, parce que quand mme c'est du lourd : "Une usine marmotrice utilise l'nergie des mares, en l'occurrence l'nergie cintique de rotation". Produire de l'lectricit de cette faon ralentit la rotation de la terre et, dans une moindre mesure celle de la Lune."

Un champion vous dis-je !!!

----------


## Kaamui

Mme discours que moi mais avec la prcision d'un vrai physicien en prime, merci BenoitM je dcouvre grace  toi une nouvelle chaine youtube  suivre  :;):

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,

 ::arrow::  Article 4 "les pays dvelopps *"doivent"* (shall) continuer  tre en premire ligne pour mener  bien des plans nationaux de rduction d'missions de gaz  effet de serre". 

John Kerry a lourdement insist au dernier moment pour la rcriture de *"doivent"* en *devrait* (should).

 ::arrow::  Samedi 19h30, laccord de Paris est finalement adopt. Le prsident de la COP Laurent Fabius, trs mu (comme ici )  ::piou:: , tombe dans les bras de la secrtaire excutive du CCNUCC Christiana Figueres.

Il est si bon ! Il  devrait penser  passer le casting pour le rle principal dans le prochain avatar  ::rire:: ...

----------


## Mingolito

Le rchauffement climatique c'est la lgitime dfense de mre nature : faire fondre les glaciers, noyer les iles et les villes ctire et donc remplacer le plus d'tres humaines possibles par des poissons. Je ne sais pas si a sera suffisant, pourtant la terre  bien finie par se dbarrasser de presque tous les dinosaures, elle va bien finir par arriver  se dbarrasser de l'tre vivant le plus nuisible qui ai jamais vu le jour sur cette plante.

----------


## zulu1

Il faut faire comme un informaticien. Tout cass en jetant par terre et prendre les bons composants. L on y arrivera  prserver le climat... Et pas en essayant de sauver les meubles pourris. Le climat n'a pas de justice ... tous ces lobbyismes  la con vont couter chers  notre prcieux cosystme.

----------


## deuche

> les volcans produisent chaque anne, en tout, 500 MILLIONS de tonnes de carbone. L'homme produit via l'industrie chaque anne, en tout, 30 MILLIARDS de tonnes de carbone


J'ai entendu dire que le problme du CO2 dgag par les voitures tait trs minime compar au CO2 dgag par l'industrie effectivement.
Au final pour polluer moins il faut donc juste produire moins, mais de meilleur qualit.

Pourquoi ne demanderions-nous pas une garantie de 10 ans avec obligation du constructeur de rparer plutt que de changer ?
Je prends un exemple tout bte : le tlphone portable. Quand la batterie est morte on change de tlphone alors qu'il faudrait juste changer la batterie.

----------


## BenoitM

> Au final pour polluer moins il faut donc juste produire moins, mais de meilleur qualit.
> 
> Pourquoi ne demanderions-nous pas une garantie de 10 ans avec obligation du constructeur de rparer plutt que de changer ?
> Je prends un exemple tout bte : le tlphone portable. Quand la batterie est morte on change de tlphone alors qu'il faudrait juste changer la batterie.


Parce que ton gsm de 10 ans est devenu obsolte par rapport  un nouveau gsm.
(mme si peut-tre ca ne sert  "rien"*)
Et surtout que ca va a lencontre du modle conomique. Moins de production = plus de chmage


(*certes j'ai russi a me dbrouiller sans gps sur mon gsm mais je suis quand mme content d'en avoir un maintenant)

----------


## Invit

> Moins de production = plus de chmage


non : moins de production = moins de dividendes

et souvent plus de chmage = plus de dividendes aussi

----------


## Invit

Rien ni personne oblige qui que ce soit  acheter un nouveau tlphone ou quoique ce soit d'autres alors que le modle possd jusqu'alors fonctionne.
Waou le nouveau tlphone trop bien qui permet de jouer, tout en coutant de la musique, tout en mesurant le nombre de pas effectus, tout en suggrant un resto, trop bien il me le faut! Le prcdent achet 2 mois auparavant faisait tout cela, enfin sauf les jeux.. le principal pour un tlphone videmment!

Rien ni personne oblige qui que ce soit  prendre une voiture pour aller travailler 2km plus loin alors qu'un vlo pourrait faire l'affaire la trs grande majorit du temps. Et au passage la sant des gens s'amliorerait...

etc etc...

Donc le coup du "ce n'est pas nous mais les autres"... lol. La responsabilit sur ce "nouveau" monde de consommation est globale ET individuelle.

----------


## Invit

> Rien ni personne oblige qui que ce soit  acheter un nouveau tlphone ou quoique ce soit d'autres alors que le modle possd jusqu'alors fonctionne.


Si : le harclement marketing permanent.

C'est hypocrite de pretexter que les gens sont responsables de leurs actes tout en dployant des techniques machiavliques pour manipuler leurs envies et sentiments.

----------


## Invit

Donc les gens sont considrs irresponsables du fait de "l'efficacit" des agences de com&pub?
Alors irresponsables a... peut-tre, mais de manire plus large. Toujours est-il que chacun est responsable de ses actes depuis ses 18 ans. Sauf cas trs spcifiques.
C'est crit dans un gros bouquin, et c'est galement et surtout du bon sens.
Ah dsol j'ai achet ce truc mais ce n'est pas moi qui ais dcid. En fait une voix sortie de la TV m'a dis qu'il fallait que je l'achte et je n'ai pas su rsister.

Quelles techniques machiavliques? Une pub avec une gourdasse en bikini qui roule des yeux en susurrant qu'avec tel produit d'un coup son acheteur sera le roi du monde? Ou parce que telle "star" l'utilise il faut absolument faire pareil? Ou qu'une punto procure des sensations divines avec les clairs, la musique et tout? Trs srieusement, a c'est machiavlique??

ps: le fait dassoiffer quelqu'un par une course de 15km dans le dsert et ensuite lui refourguer un soda  prix d'ami, a c'est machiavlique! Bon heureusement c'est encore assez rare...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Donc les gens sont considrs irresponsables du fait de "l'efficacit" des agences de com&pub?


Non, les gens sont bien responsables de leurs actes mais  ne justifie pas de multiplier les "tentations" en se retranchant derrire cette infaillible responsabilit.
Sinon autant dire que si quelqu'un se fait tirer dessus alors c'est de sa faute s'il est touch car il n'avait qu' viter les balles.

Quant aux techniques marketing, oui je les trouve machiavliques. On est conditionns dans le marketing, principalement pour inciter  la consommation, ds l'enfance et en permanence (tv, journaux, radio, web, panneaux publicitaires...), et cela  de nombreux niveaux : conomique, social... ("consommez pour tre reconnu socialement", "consommez sinon le chomage va augmenter", etc...). 
De plus, il me semble que le marketing est un peu plus subtil que la "gourdasse en bikini". Mais si toi tu n'as pas remarqu cela, c'est peut-tre que je me trompe, ou bien que c'est devenu tellement efficace et commun qu'on ne s'en rend mme plus compte.

----------


## Invit

> Non, les gens sont bien responsables de leurs actes mais  ne justifie pas de multiplier les "tentations" en se retranchant derrire cette infaillible responsabilit.
> Sinon autant dire que si quelqu'un se fait tirer dessus alors c'est de sa faute s'il est touch car il n'avait qu' viter les balles.
> *Tout est dans la mesure des tentations et techniques marketing mises en place, mais de manire gnrale cela ne dgage pas la responsabilit de l'acte d'acheter.
> Pour le 2nd exemple, cela n'a aucun rapport. Le contre-exemple plus exact pourrais tre de souligner la duplicit et l'hypocrisie d'un marchand d'armes quand il s'estime non responsable des dgts causs pas l'utilisation de ses produits. L ok.*
> 
> Quant aux techniques marketing, oui je les trouve machiavliques. On est conditionns dans le marketing, principalement pour inciter  la consommation, ds l'enfance et en permanence (tv, journaux, radio, web, panneaux publicitaires...), et cela  de nombreux niveaux : conomique, social... ("consommez pour tre reconnu socialement", "consommez sinon le chomage va augmenter", etc...). 
> De plus, il me semble que le marketing est un peu plus subtil que la "gourdasse en bikini". Mais si toi tu n'as pas remarqu cela, c'est peut-tre que je me trompe, ou bien que c'est devenu tellement efficace et commun qu'on ne s'en rend mme plus compte.


_Je suis bien d'accord avec le fait que a vire au harclement visuel et sonore parfois, mais  nouveau, rien ne t'obliges  "obir" et  rester sous l'influence de ces techniques.
Sans tomber dans le mode de vie d'un ermite au sommet d'une montage, il y'a de la marge. Conditionnement ds l'enfance via la tv? Ok bah contrle par les parents de ce qui est vu . Web? Utilisation d'un bloqueur de pubs. Radio? zap! Etc.

Le succs des plugins de blocage de pubs sur le net force les rgies  repenser leur mode de fonctionnement, bon et aussi  trouver un moyen de contourner les bloqueurs, certes.
Donc c'est qu'il y'a des moyens d'agir._

----------

